# So You Think You Can Dance - Season 8



## crebel

Woo Hoo - Season 8 starts Thursday, May 26th and Mary Murphy will be back!    

I hope it isn't too early to start this thread.  I just saw the first commercial for the new season and I got all excited!  Thank goodness Mary is returning.  Her absence was worse than American Idol without Simon.  Let's hear it for the return of the Hot Tamale Train.


----------



## Emily King

I love that show, but with Mary coming back, that means I'm going to have to be Quick Draw McGraw with the mute button again.  She makes me cringe with all her screaming.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well some of us have come to love Mary's "expressing" herself.
And I think this is one of the best shows on television.
Definitely not too soon to be talking about it, right Gertie?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

I'm stoked.  Need some reality TV to get me through the summer.  And my daughter will be home from college to watch it with me.


----------



## Jaasy

I didn't know how much I appreciated Mary until she wasn't there!


----------



## Margaret

Jaasy said:


> I didn't know how much I appreciated Mary until she wasn't there!


I agree! I can't wait until Season 8 starts. It is one of my favorite television shows.


----------



## John H. Carroll

My wife and I skip through most of the judge's screami . . . i mean commentary.   It's our favorite show too.

We are actually working on a salsa dance for a local "so you think you can dance" competition to benefit the local dance group.  I have to have discussions with my hips just to let them know it's okay to move a little bit before each practice.  Then I have to hope my wife doesn't burst into laughter at my "sexy" expressions . . . *sigh*


----------



## crebel

I thought I would bring this back to page one since the new season starts TOMORROW!!!  

I will be watching, who else?


----------



## Cuechick

crebel said:


> I thought I would bring this back to page one since the new season starts TOMORROW!!!
> 
> I will be watching, who else?


Me too! Very excited. I love the audition process.. and I am very curious about Alex. The amazing Asian kid who was badly injured last season. They promised he would be back this season and I'm just hoping he is, I'm worried somehow he will be unable to do it. He was so good and I have no doubt he would have won had that not happen.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

GAH! So glad I saw this thread b/c I had no idea it was starting tomorrow! Need to set the DVR.

I'm glad Mary's back, but I admit that she can be grating. Can't wait to see Cat and Lil C and Shankman!

Kristan


----------



## geoffthomas

Ready to watch a really great entertainment show.

Just sayin.......


----------



## hsuthard

I'm so glad I saw this! We'll be on the road tomorrow, and in a motel off I-95. Any idea what time I need to be checked in by in order to catch opening credits? I think it was 8pm last year, right?


----------



## Emily King

Holy mackerel!!  We got a new DVR and I didn't have SYTYCD set up to record!  So glad this thread came up again... thanks, guys!


----------



## Margaret

I am looking forward to tonight.  This is definitely one of my favorite shows!


----------



## crebel

Where is Gertie?  No advance scoop for us this year?


----------



## Lori Devoti

Thanks for the heads up! I love this show. Will have to set the DVR. 
Lori


----------



## 13500

Jaasy said:


> I didn't know how much I appreciated Mary until she wasn't there!


Definitely.

I'm so excited...already have the DVR set...let the fun begin!


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, folks - so the first night of auditions was very entertaining, yes?


----------



## Monique

I'm so glad SYTYCD is back! Can't wait to watch it tonight.


----------



## 13500

I'm about halfway through. Saw Atlanta, but just the beginning of SF. Atlanta had a lot of talent, don't you think? I thought the best dancer was the young woman who was also an artist with the short hair and quirky, cute personality. She was unique and and really good.

Who were some of your favorites?


----------



## geoffthomas

I think they passed along a lot of people who are one-dimensional dancers.
Don't really think they will do the Argentine Tango or the Viennese Waltz well.
Really liked the B-Boys but don't really think any of them are Dominic or Twitch.

Just sayin......


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

geoffthomas said:


> I think they passed along a lot of people who are one-dimensional dancers.
> Don't really think they will do the Argentine Tango or the Viennese Waltz well.
> Really liked the B-Boys but don't really think any of them are Dominic or Twitch.
> 
> Just sayin......


I think they do this every year. I mean, on the one hand, they probably HOPE that some of those guys can transcend their genres. But on the other hand, I think they just don't care, b/c they know that those styles are popular, and they want to get a variety of dance-lovers watching for as long as possible.

Kristan


----------



## crebel

I didn't see anybody who really "wowed" me last night, but the way they edit often shows little of the real talent before Vegas.  Seeing the "Turfing" was interesting, but the insect guy grossed me out!

I want to hear something about Alex from last year and whether he will automatically be back or has to audition again or never fully recuperated.  He was amazing.


----------



## Monique

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> I'm about halfway through. Saw Atlanta, but just the beginning of SF. Atlanta had a lot of talent, don't you think? I thought the best dancer was the young woman who was also an artist with the short hair and quirky, cute personality. She was unique and and really good.
> 
> Who were some of your favorites?


She was definitely one of my favorites. I can't remember the others now. I think they were all girls. Maybe one guy. SWas it very fmale-centric last night or is it just me? Usually, there's at least one or two really hunky guys. Or is that wishful thinking?


----------



## Margaret

crebel said:


> I want to hear something about Alex from last year and whether he will automatically be back or has to audition again or never fully recuperated. He was amazing.


I would also like to hear an update on Alex.


----------



## geoffthomas

I thought the guy who was dancing with a bullet still lodged in his arm was pretty cool.
Not only did he overcome this adversity, but he was a terrific dancer.

Just sayin....


----------



## 13500

geoffthomas said:


> I thought the guy who was dancing with a bullet still lodged in his arm was pretty cool.
> Not only did he overcome this adversity, but he was a terrific dancer.
> 
> Just sayin....


Yes!


----------



## jabeard

That crying guy freaked me out. I kept waiting for Nigel to yell out, "SECURITY!"


----------



## geoffthomas

A quick check of the on-line tv schedule shows next week SYTYCD is on Wed and again Thurs.
Is this correct?


----------



## Monique

geoffthomas said:


> A quick check of the on-line tv schedule shows next week SYTYCD is on Wed and again Thurs.
> Is this correct?


Yes, it looks like we get a double dose next week. Yay!

I'd forgotten about the bullet shouldered guy. He was terrific.

Re Alex: I sure hope he's back. I've heard they're still using that awful All-Star format, although truncated. I wonder if he'll be one of those instead of a competitor.


----------



## crebel

Here is some interesting information I got from my "source":

"Controversy in the dance world. Dion and Damon who made it straight through to Vegas, stole the choreo for their audition from the Les Twins.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z874u5bYkg&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_62652

D-Trix called tweeted about it. And I think the Les Twins are fabulous compared to Dion and Damon.

Also, Alex won't be back as either a contestant or an All-Star

It looks like All Stars will only be on for the top 10. "

  on the info about Alex.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm good with All Stars only being in for the top 10. Best of both worlds.

Could Alex come back as a contestant? If nothing else, as a special guest (you know how they sometimes bring those in as filler towards the end?).

Kristan


----------



## Monique

Bummer about Alex. 

I wasn't a fan of the All Star format at all, but at least this year it's only the Top Ten.

Veddy interestink about the lifted routine. Do the rules require original material for the auditions?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Yes, the show is back, and I'm happy to see so many familiar names here that were participating last year! We saw the opening show and again were amazed to see moves we've never seen before. Does anyone know how they're going to format the top 20 this year? Remember last year, when they partnered competitors with previous years' competitors? I recall that the reviews here were mixed on that. I can't wait to see what they do this year. And I'm wondering if Alex Wong will be competing this year .....

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Yes, the show is back, and I'm happy to see so many familiar names here that were participating last year! We saw the opening show and again were amazed to see moves we've never seen before. Does anyone know how they're going to format the top 20 this year? Remember last year, when they partnered competitors with previous years' competitors? I recall that the reviews here were mixed on that. I can't wait to see what they do this year. And I'm wondering if Alex Wong will be competing this year .....
> 
> Debra


Alex won't be competing and he won't be an all-star. He was on Ellen this morning.

The all-stars won't be coming in until the top 10.


----------



## Cuechick

Did he say why?.....!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> Did he say why?.....!


I didn't watch Ellen. I only found out Alex would be on right before I posted. The news that he wouldn't be on sytycd came out a while ago.

I'll see if I can find the original announcement again.

ETA: Here's what Nigel has to say.

""Alex is about 80% back to full fitness, so far," says Lythgoe. "That's really great news. Hopefully Alex will be back. Not sure in what guise yet. We'll have to wait and see."


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Alex won't be competing and he won't be an all-star. He was on Ellen this morning.
> 
> The all-stars won't be coming in until the top 10.


Thanks Gertie, good to talk with you again. What is Alex's reason for not competing?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Thanks Gertie, good to talk with you again. What is Alex's reason for not competing?


Good to see you, too.

I don't know why. It was just a twitter blurb and I haven't been able to track down any other source.

He has been very busy teaching and performing and ... wait for it ... cooking. There's a rumor that he might do a cooking show. He tweeted about he and his brother (he's on Hellcats) doing a lot of cooking together and he has prepared a meal on one show (can't remember which). There was also something about baking pretzels? He was very involved in National Pretzel Day (I swear, I am not making this up!).

Alex says he is 85% recovered.

FYI names of those who made it through Vegas week are trickling through. So far, all the girls are contemporary and jazz. The guys are contemporary, hip hop and broadway. I won't spill names just yet, but


Spoiler



Ryan Ramirez is in the top 30


.


----------



## Cuechick

Well I am sad to hear it but an Achilles heal injury is very serious and tough to come back from. I am sure he does not want to compete till he is 100%. I am sure they will have him back once he is, Nigel was obviously gaga for him !


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alex Wong (S7), Robert Roldan (S7), Kathryn McCormick (S6/S7 All-Star), Comfort Fedoke (S4/S7 All-Star), Brandon Bryant (S5) and Jaimie Goodwin (S3).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Remember the Russian ballroom dancer that helped Russell so much? Well she's back.


Spoiler



Looks like she made the Top 20.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Considering that Alex is only 85% healed and what the show puts these dancers through, he made the right decision. Interesting about the cooking, though. A dancer's life is short; they'd better have a plan B!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Alex Wong (S7), Robert Roldan (S7), Kathryn McCormick (S6/S7 All-Star), Comfort Fedoke (S4/S7 All-Star), Brandon Bryant (S5) and Jaimie Goodwin (S3).


OMG Gertie, freaking LOVED THAT, thank you! (Kind of hate the song, but it really worked here.) I wonder who choreographed?

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> OMG Gertie, freaking LOVED THAT, thank you! (Kind of hate the song, but it really worked here.) I wonder who choreographed?
> 
> Kristan


The producer whose name I can't remember. Wasn't one of our regular choreographers.

Mia Michaels is going to be choreographing for a new dance show but I don't think it's a competition show. Maybe she'll come back and do a couple of pieces for sytycd.


----------



## 13500

Thanks, Gertie. That was awesome.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Fox kept cutting out last night so I missed most of the last hour.

Did the Irish dancer make it through choreo?

Chyna Smith was outstanding. Loved Alison's choreo.


Spoiler



The full top 20 list isn't out yet so she might have made it.



Jess LoPretto is a shoe-in for Top 20 or I'll eat my hat.


Spoiler



Rumor has it my headgear is safe.



We're on again tonight, right?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did the Irish dancer make it through choreo?
> 
> Chyna Smith was outstanding. Loved Alison's choreo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The full top 20 list isn't out yet so she might have made it.
> 
> 
> 
> Jess LoPretto is a shoe-in for Top 20 or I'll eat my hat.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it my headgear is safe.


Answer to your question:


Spoiler



Yes.



Chyna was great and I loved the choreo, but I can see myself getting sick of her personality if she's like that 100% of the time... (Kind of like I did with Lacey.)

I loved the Brooklyn crumper's moves, but not his personality. UNTIL he broke down in tears and thanked his mom. Then I was like, That's the real guy right there. The arrogance is all an act. Still an annoying one, but at least it's a facade.

Kristan


----------



## geoffthomas

They always have to drag out the weirdo though don't they?
Brittany Starr - come on now....
And they went to her house and filmed the dad who said he was the original Ringo Starr.....

Slow day at the tryouts?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

geoffthomas said:


> They always have to drag out the weirdo though don't they?
> Brittany Starr - come on now....
> And they went to her house and filmed the dad who said he was the original Ringo Starr.....
> 
> Slow day at the tryouts?


UGH I agree. That whole thing was pathetic and weird. Real dance fans DON'T CARE. Just show us more of the amazing folks.


----------



## Cuechick

At least it is only one weirdo now... it use to be several. I think they show a lot more of the good stuff then they use too.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Last season I skipped the first few episodes and didn't start watching until Vegas so that I could avoid the weirdos...glad this season isn't as bad about the weirdos as in seasons past.


----------



## Monique

I fast forward past the weirdos. I wish they would dump those and show bits of the other Vegas-worthy auditions.

Looking forward to tonight's show.

PS - How many contestants are there in Vegas? Seems like a lot of dancers have gotten their ticket.


----------



## geoffthomas

I noticed in the lead-in teaser that they mentioned Jeanine's sister being in these tryouts.
I think I have the name right - the young lady who won a couple of season's ago.
In that teaser, the sister looked pretty good.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I noticed in the lead-in teaser that they mentioned Jeanine's sister being in these tryouts.
> I think I have the name right - the young lady who won a couple of season's ago.
> In that teaser, the sister looked pretty good.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Yes, it's Jeanine Mason's sister, Alexis.


Spoiler



She was cut right before the Green Mile.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Am I the only one who wishes Tyce would just SHUT UP sometimes? i'm trying to watch the dancing here, geez.

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Am I the only one who wishes Tyce would just SHUT UP sometimes? i'm trying to watch the dancing here, geez.
> 
> Kristan


And I'm actually enjoying Nigel for a change. 

The top 10 girls have been leaked. I'll just say that


Spoiler



if your initials are MM, you have a good shot at being in the top 20.


----------



## geoffthomas

I loved the first girl of the night  - the little 18 year old.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Jordan Casanova (or something like that). Yeah, she was great. I really liked Patti Ann too, although I don't know how she would do on the show as it features such traditional female dance roles... But Comfort managed!

Sadly, Gertie, I have no idea what


Spoiler



MM


 might be on SYTYCD besides


Spoiler



Mia Michaels


, lol.

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Jordan Casanova (or something like that). Yeah, she was great. I really liked Patti Ann too, although I don't know how she would do on the show as it features such traditional female dance roles... But Comfort managed!
> 
> Sadly, Gertie, I have no idea what
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> MM
> 
> 
> might be on SYTYCD besides
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mia Michaels
> 
> 
> , lol.
> 
> Kristan


You'll know what I mean when they announce the top 10 girls.


----------



## Monique

Bummer. For some reason my FOX feed is messed up. Like it has the hiccups. All other channels are fine. Damn you, Directv!


----------



## Cuechick

Gertie, may I ask why you have so much inside knowledge and should you be sharing it here? I have heard of people getting fired for leaking that kind of stuff.  Maybe better to keep it more on the down low, just don't want whoever you get it from to get into trouble.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Jordan Casanova (or something like that). Yeah, she was great. I really liked Patti Ann too, although I don't know how she would do on the show as it features such traditional female dance roles... But Comfort managed!
> 
> Sadly, Gertie, I have no idea what
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> MM
> 
> 
> might be on SYTYCD besides
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mia Michaels
> 
> 
> , lol.
> 
> Kristan


I would love to see Patti Ann and Comfort do a Tabitha&Napoleon number (I don't have a clue how tho spell the nickname Nigel uses for them together)


----------



## geoffthomas

NappyTabs, I think.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Monique said:


> Bummer. For some reason my FOX feed is messed up. Like it has the hiccups. All other channels are fine. d*mn you, Directv!


I had the same problem. Missed most of the last hour on Wednesday and quite a bit on Thursday.



Cuechick said:


> Gertie, may I ask why you have so much inside knowledge and should you be sharing it here? I have heard of people getting fired for leaking that kind of stuff.  Maybe better to keep it more on the down low, just don't want whoever you get it from to get into trouble.


Not a problem. I have no affiliation or relationship with anyone on the show. I suspect some of this is deliberately leaked.

I've been posting spoilers for sytycd for the last couple of years. But thank you for your concern.


----------



## geoffthomas

If you named the top ten for me right now it would not spoil the fun of watching the Vegas winnowing.  There are such great performances that come out of that, and often the best are from those who are not versatile to go on.
One of the reasons that I like this show is that it reminds us that hard-work and perserverence are valuable.  They work so hard to get here and compete for this fleeting prize and then, even the best can have an accident that not only loses them this prize but may end this area of performance as a career.  As may have happened to Alex.


Just sayin......


----------



## Angela

Soooo glad SYTYCD is back on!! I have a few favs picked out, but am terrible with names. Can hardly wait for Vegas week!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> Soooo glad SYTYCD is back on!! I have a few favs picked out, but am terrible with names. Can hardly wait for Vegas week!!


Can't believe we've only got three audition shows and then "straight to Vegas!"


----------



## Monique

How many audition shows were there last year? 

I think they said they have 160 dancers for Vegas? That's a lot!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well to be fair, we did have two nights that were two hours long.
So we have had 5 hours of auditions.
And a lot of cities: Atlanta, Oakland, Salt Lake City, New York, and Los Angeles.
I enjoy the auditions a lot and would really like to see more, spead out more.
But I also equally enjoy the brutal winnowing out of Vegas.
And the exciting competition of the final 20.

A lot to like here.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tkkenyon said:


> WWWWWOOOOOOOOooooooooo!
> 
> I hadn't seen the commercial yet! Where the heck is it? I'll be setting the DVR and finding the first show online/on-demand!
> 
> Looking forward to discussing the season with other SYTYCD fans!
> 
> TK Kenyon


Vegas Call Backs, 6/8, 8pm

Guest judges this year are Tyce D'iorio, Robin Antin, Lil C, Toni Redpath and Jason Gilkinson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

There has been no announcement of all stars, yet. Looks like they are going to be drawing from a large pool of dancers so there may not be any set group like last year.

Doubtful if Pasha and Anya will be back. They are still with Burn the Floor which is back in LA. Janette Manrara is also in the show.

Partial Top 20 list. I put the list in spoiler tags, but I know y'all are going to peek. 



Spoiler



01. Jess LeProtto - Musical Theatre/Broadway
02. Marko Germar - Contemporary/Jazz/Hip Hop
03. Ricky Jaime - Contemporary
04. Robert Taylor Jr. - Hip Hop
5. ? - Ballet
6. ? - Hip Hop/Breaker
7. ? - Hip Hop/Breaker
8. ? - Hip Hop/Breaker
9. ? - Tap
10. ? - ? (Not Ballroom)

01. Ashley ? - Contemporary
02. Caitlyn Lawson - Ballroom
03. Clarice Ordaz - Jazz
04. Iveta Lukosiute - Ballroom
05. Jordan Casanova - Jazz
06. Melanie Moore - Contemporary
07. Miranda Maleski - Contemporary
08. Missy Morelli - Contemporary Jazz
09. Ryan Ramirez - Contemporary
10. Sasha Mallory - Hip Hop


----------



## Angela

You know me so well, Gertie!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> You know me so well, Gertie!!


tee-hee


----------



## geoffthomas

I think this will be a fun season.
Lots of talent.


----------



## crebel

Anyone else hoping one of those unknowns for the Top 20 is the Irish Step Dancer?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Anyone else hoping one of those unknowns for the Top 20 is the Irish Step Dancer?


I think her name was Mary Kate. Yes, I do wish that. I'm also still hoping for


Spoiler



Chyna Smith although I didn't even see her in the top 30.



Brandon Dumlau (sp) tried out again but was cut Top 30.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I've been out of town since Thurs., so just saw the show last night. I think this is again shaping up to be a spectacular season. Good to see Twitch in the audience, and to see Katie helping out with the choregraphy!

I'm not peeking to look ahead to the top 20. I want to learn it when I see the show. One thing that jumps out at me - and this is just an impression - is that the women are really strong this year!

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's an updated list.



Spoiler



01. Alexander F. - Ballet
02. Chris Keul - Hip Hop/Breaker
03. Jess LeProtto - Musical Theatre/Broadway
04. Marko Germar - Contemporary/Jazz/Hip Hop
05. Mitchel ? - Contemporary
06. Nick Young - Tap
07. Ricky Jaime - Contemporary
08. Robert Taylor Jr. - Hip Hop
09. Tadd Gadduang - Breaking
10. ? - Hip Hop/Breaker

01. Ashley Rich - Contemporary heart.gif
02. Caitlyn ? - Contemporary
03. Clarice Ordaz - Jazz
04. Iveta Lukosiute - Ballroom
05. Jordan Casanova - Jazz
06. Melanie Moore - Contemporary
07. Miranda Maleski - Contemporary
08. Missy Morelli - Contemporary Jazz
09. Ryan Ramirez - Contemporary
10. Sasha Mallory - Hip Hop


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Doh! I missed the first 15 min. But at least I tuned in right in time for NappyTabs!

And like I said before, Chyna's personality is something I can only take in small doses...


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh wow......this is such a good competition.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Debbie Allen to D.C.? That was beautiful. His emotion, and her response, brought me to tears.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Great Vegas week all in one night. They are really compressing this down. Tomorrow night is the Green Mile and Top 20 Intro. Here's the lineup so far for the Intro.



Spoiler



Tyce Diorio - Top 20
Dave Scott - Top 10 Boys
Travis Wall - Ryan Ramirez, Ashley Rich, Alexander F., Caitlin ?
Sonya Tayeh - Top 10 Girls
Stacey Tookey - Miranda Maleski, Melanie Moore, Ricky Jaime, Sasha Mallory
Jess LeProtto and Nick Young - Tap Duet



Here's the rest of the guys.



Spoiler



6. Tadd Gadduang - Breaking
7. Chris Koehl - Hip Hop
8. ? - Hip Hop/Breaker (The new "tWitch")
9. Alexander F. - Ballet
10. Mitchel ? - Contemporary



Looks like Mia won't be choreographing anything at all this year. I love her work.


----------



## Angela

I am soooo mad....    Fox has been off the air all evening. All I have on my DVR is a 2 hour recording of background music with a message on the screen telling me not to call DirecTV as they are aware of the problem and the station will return as soon as they resolve the technical issues!!  

Guess I will be watching it online tomorrow!


----------



## Not Here

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Debbie Allen to D.C.? That was beautiful. His emotion, and her response, brought me to tears.


Me too! I really hope she keeps her end. Just a touching moment.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

fayrlite said:


> Me too! I really hope she keeps her end. Just a touching moment.


She did that same thing a few years ago. Can't think of his name. Claude or Clyde. He kept getting the sympathy vote and Jesus, one of my favorites, was voted off.

Here's the complete list of the Top 20.



Spoiler



01. Alexander F. - Ballet
02. Chris Keul - Hip Hop/Breaker
03. Jess LeProtto - Musical Theatre/Broadway
04. Marko Germar - Contemporary/Jazz/Hip Hop
05. Marcus Mitchel - Contemporary
06. Nick Young - Tap
07. Ricky Jaime - Contemporary
08. Robert Taylor Jr. - Hip Hop
09. Tadd Gadduang - Breaking
10. Wadi Jones - Hip Hop/Breaker

vag:
01. Ashley Rich - Contemporary
02. Caitlynn Lawson - Contemporary
03. Clarice Ordaz - Jazz
04. Iveta Lukosiute - Ballroom
05. Jordan Casanova - Jazz
06. Melanie Moore - Contemporary
07. Miranda Maleski - Contemporary
08. Missy Morelli - Contemporary Jazz
09. Ryan Ramirez - Contemporary
10. Sasha Mallory - Hip Hop



Here's the format for tonight.



Spoiler



SHOWCASE:
As for the show tomorrow, it's the "Green Mile" & Meet the Top 20 showcase merged together. Before each of the group numbers, the relevant dancers' green mile, & subsequent "you made it", was shown. Of course, those who didn't make were also shown. The ones who aren't in the top 20 were interspersed among the others to provide maximum drama.



Judges, choreographers for tonight.



Spoiler



JUDGES: Robin Antin, L'il C, Tyce, Mary, Nigel
-Tyce DiOrio - Top 20
-Christopher Scott - Top 10 Boys
-Sonya Tayeh - Top 10 Girls
-Stacey Tookey - Miranda Maleski, Melanie Moore, Ricky Jaime, Sasha Mallory
-Dave Scott - Robert Taylor, Tadd Gadduang, Chris Koehl, Wadi Jones
-Jason Gilkison - Iveta (with Pasha!)
-Christopher Scott - Jess LeProtto and Nick Young
-Sonya Tayeh - Jordan Casanova, Marko Germar, Missy Morelli, Clarice Ordaz
-Travis Wall - Ryan Ramirez, Ashley Rich, Alexander Fost, Caitlynn Lawson



Now I'm jumping up and down because I just noticed that


Spoiler



Iveta is dancing with Pasha!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

TK - there is another 2-hour show tonight.

I am Glad that Jordan and Sasha and Ryan made it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> TK - there is another 2-hour show tonight.
> 
> I am Glad that Jordan and Sasha and Ryan made it.


I'm keeping my eye on


Spoiler



Sasha


. The girl has some serious talent. There's also a lot of buzz about


Spoiler



Ashley


.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

For some reason I didn't understand how tonight's format was going to go down. I'm SO excited about this! Seeing the new top 20 dance is so much better than seeing them find out at their homes.

Also, this part I knew, but i want to reiterate how much I love that they paid attention to what fans wanted and brought back a top 20, but that they found a way to keep the All Stars involved too. Like Nigel said, best of both worlds!

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> For some reason I didn't understand how tonight's format was going to go down. I'm SO excited about this! Seeing the new top 20 dance is so much better than seeing them find out at their homes.
> 
> Also, this part I knew, but i want to reiterate how much I love that they paid attention to what fans wanted and brought back a top 20, but that they found a way to keep the All Stars involved too. Like Nigel said, best of both worlds!
> 
> Kristan


Agreed. Like the new format and like the new stage.

Watching that first dance and I'm tearing up already. Absolutely beautiful.

I'm really loving Sasha.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Needed some Dave Scott choreo for HH. Lovin Robert Taylor. He's like the Steve Erkel of Hip Hop.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

What's "HH"?

Regardless, that routine was AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And yes, I totally had the Erkel thought too. I think he's playing that on purpose.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bring on Pasha ... I'm waiting for it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Until the costume change, all I could think was, "meh" and "isn't she wearing too much clothing?"

Then it got so clever!

Btw, meant to say this earlier, but WOW, Mary Murphy, I'm glad to have you back but... please, please lay off the tanning bed. I can see your goggle lines (b/c everywhere else is orange).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Until the costume change, all I could think was, "meh" and "isn't she wearing too much clothing?"
> 
> Then it got so clever!


Iveta is a great ballroom dancer but she needs more personality especially against someone like Pasha.



> Btw, meant to say this earlier, but WOW, Mary Murphy, I'm glad to have you back but... please, please lay off the tanning bed. I can see your goggle lines (b/c everywhere else is orange).


Gee, thanks for pointing that out. Now I'm going to spend the rest of the night trying not to look.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Did I mention they're going to have on-line voting this season?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

OMG talk about a style change. I wouldn't have known that was Sonya if they hadn't said so. She has hair. She has blond hair.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Noooo, I wasn't looking (I was writing an email) and I missed Sonya's new look! 

Also, no, I don't recall you mentioning the online voting. That's great! I just hope they have security measures in place to maintain the integrity. (That's the I've-heard-about-the-American-Idol-voting-bot-scandals talking.)

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jess is great but Nick is the best tapper they've ever had on sytycd.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Nick makes tap look HOT. I've only ever seen one other guy do that. (Savion Glover)

I like Jess too, though.


----------



## Meemo

I'm new to the party - and to the show.  My daughter and I can't believe we haven't watched before this season - she tried out & made the dance teams at both high schools she went to (never took a dance class, which is a shame since she apparently had a talent for it) but she loves dance.  And both of us decided this season we were gonna watch, and we're loving it.  Watching tonight's show right now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, thanks, Travis, I'm crying again.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah.....
Wow this is a great show.
No one is bad.
And I agree about Travis' routine.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah.....
> Wow this is a great show.
> No one is bad.
> And I agree about Travis' routine.


You're right. No one is bad. I can't see any cannon fodder at all.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Meemo said:


> I'm new to the party - and to the show. My daughter and I can't believe we haven't watched before this season - she tried out & made the dance teams at both high schools she went to (never took a dance class, which is a shame since she apparently had a talent for it) but she loves dance. And both of us decided this season we were gonna watch, and we're loving it. Watching tonight's show right now.


Welcome!! Watch out b/c we do sometimes give spoilers -- although we TRY to cover them up, but the KB emails aren't sent in HTML so the spoiler formatting/code only works on the KB website.

But we hope you and your daughter love the show. (We know you will! Hehe.) And the group!

~~~

The red door dance = mildly creepy! And one guy in the front at the end kept opening his mouth... 

Kristan


----------



## geoffthomas

I agree with Nigel.....
The girls are stronger than the guys.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> I'm new to the party - and to the show. My daughter and I can't believe we haven't watched before this season - she tried out & made the dance teams at both high schools she went to (never took a dance class, which is a shame since she apparently had a talent for it) but she loves dance. And both of us decided this season we were gonna watch, and we're loving it. Watching tonight's show right now.


Hey, good to see you here. At least you got to see Pasha from S3 dance and you'll get to see some past contestants whe the all-stars come on.

Love Travis' choreo but I love to see him dance, too. He was S2 which was definitely the Magic Season.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh. I don't think Sonya looks that different. She just dyed some of her hair yellow.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

UGH I can't even tell if this dance is any good b/c the lighting and the costumes are the same freaking shades. I hate when they do that. There's no contrast for your eyes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Oh. I don't think Sonya looks that different. She just dyed some of her hair yellow.


She didn't have the shaved side showing before. It looked all blond.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> UGH I can't even tell if this dance is any good b/c the lighting and the costumes are the same freaking shades. I hate when they do that. There's no contrast for your eyes.


That caused a lot of problem the first time they were on the new stage.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> She didn't have the shaved side showing before. It looked all blond.


Ah yes, they just showed her again. I think she's got the hair swept *over* the shaved side, and yes, it does look really different! I like her "normal" look though, hehe.

And LOL I mad love Lil C when he goes off like that. And Sonya's reaction was priceless. She said, "What? What does that mean?"

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Ah yes, they just showed her again. I think she's got the hair swept *over* the shaved side, and yes, it does look really different! I like her "normal" look though, hehe.
> 
> And LOL I mad love Lil C when he goes off like that. And Sonya's reaction was priceless. She said, "What? What does that mean?"
> 
> Kristan


It was so funny. He kept glancing down at the card on the desk. I get a kick out of him.


----------



## geoffthomas

This second Sonya routine was not a good as the first.
But I still LIKE the girls......whooooooohhhh.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> This second Sonya routine was not a good as the first.
> But I still LIKE the girls......whooooooohhhh.


I think Kristan was right. It was the lighting and the costumes. My legs were hurting watching that dance. Unbelievable muscle control. She really puts them through it.


----------



## crebel

Great show tonight!  Really looking forward to this season.  I didn't take notes tonight, so I have to get the names matched to the personalities.

I think I am going to be a Marcos (sp?) fan.  Loved the young male tapper, not so much the short broadway male tapper.  I know which one Iveta is - she has an awful lot of "experience" for an "amateur" dancing competition.  I thought she was an excellent partner for Pasha.

The Hot Tamale Train made its first appearance of the year!  Wonderful routines to get us started.  I love this show!


----------



## geoffthomas

I really like Robert....I think he has a wonderful personality.


----------



## Not Here

Meemo said:


> I'm new to the party - and to the show. My daughter and I can't believe we haven't watched before this season - she tried out & made the dance teams at both high schools she went to (never took a dance class, which is a shame since she apparently had a talent for it) but she loves dance. And both of us decided this season we were gonna watch, and we're loving it. Watching tonight's show right now.


My husband and I are also newbies. We love America's Best Dance Crew and are kicking ourselves for not adding SYTYCD to our list. So fun!

So since I'm in the dark on all these previous players, you all will have to fill me in.

Did anyone else think the guys hip-hop was weak? Also Mr. Woohoo needs to step up his game. He was off at times during the routine and it threw things off. But the women were on FIRE! Some of them are really something.


----------



## 13500

Great show last night. I think the girls are formidable this year. Wow.


----------



## Robin Hawke

I did-thought the hip-hop routine was weak. Loved the first dance of the evening. Love the tall tapper. I love what Mary has to say, but could hear it without the screams. Enjoyed her more during the auditions. 

The dancers are tremendous. I am only daunted by learning all their names!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it will soon become easier, as there will be less names to remember.

Good thing is they will start each show with the names/faces of the group.

Good, strong field this year.
And I repeat the girls are strong this year.
Watch out for Sasha.
Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Well it will soon become easier, as there will be less names to remember.
> 
> Good thing is they will start each show with the names/faces of the group.
> 
> Good, strong field this year.
> And I repeat the girls are strong this year.
> Watch out for Sasha.
> Just sayin.....


I agree with you about Sasha. There's just something about her.

I was watching the Travis piece over again. When I saw it the first time, I thought the girls were a little out of sync. At first I thought it was Caitlyn and watching it again, I thought it might be Ryan. What do you think?


----------



## geoffthomas

Hard call on the Travis routine.
I cannot tell.
There was not a lot of true synchronization in the routine.


----------



## Marguerite

I think that the tall tapper and the sister that made it are two to be watched.  I think the broadway guy might be one of thei first to go because he will have a hard time finding a partner that is short enough for him to look good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Marguerite said:


> I think that the tall tapper and the sister that made it are two to be watched. I think the broadway guy might be one of thei first to go because he will have a hard time finding a partner that is short enough for him to look good.


Agreed about Nick and Sasha. l like them both a lot.

Jess is another Evan. He just doesn't have a dancers body but he has a lot of talent. Evan made it all the way to the Top 4 much to Nigel's disgust.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Jess is another Evan. He just doesn't have a dancers body but he has a lot of talent. Evan made it all the way to the Top 4 much to Nigel's disgust.


Disagree in one way: Evan had a great personality. Very humble and lovable. Jess is cute, but I agree with Nigel and the panel that I see some off-putting arrogance (or at least it comes off that way).

I don't recall Nigel disliking Evan...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Disagree in one way: Evan had a great personality. Very humble and lovable. Jess is cute, but I agree with Nigel and the panel that I see some off-putting arrogance (or at least it comes off that way).
> 
> I don't recall Nigel disliking Evan...


He made some pretty snarky comments every time Evan stuck around for another week. Remember the Afro dance he did? Nigel praised the other dancers and called Evan a milk shake.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

LOL oh yeah, I vaguely remember that...


----------



## momilp

Yes, the tall tapper is rather charming, and I am not sure about Jess. I would have loved to see on stage the other sister as well. I liked her a lot. Maybe next year?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

momilp said:


> Yes, the tall tapper is rather charming, and I am not sure about Jess. I would have loved to see on stage the other sister as well. I liked her a lot. Maybe next year?


Natalia just doesn't have the talent. She was good when she danced with Sasha. It was as if Sasha gave her confidence and she lost that when when she was on her own.


----------



## hsuthard

I liked the choreography of the men's routine, have we seen him before (Christopher Scott, I think)?

The costumes were fantastic across the board this time, too. I wish they'd put some comments towards the costuming, I'd love to hear those talented designers get some credit. The girls' outfits in Travis' piece were amazing, and even if the dancing wasn't mind-blowing on the mens' hip-hop piece, the costumes were great. And the girls' kimonos in Sasha's piece!! So cool! She is really creative.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

hsuthard said:


> I liked the choreography of the men's routine, have we seen him before (Christopher Scott, I think)?
> 
> The costumes were fantastic across the board this time, too. I wish they'd put some comments towards the costuming, I'd love to hear those talented designers get some credit. The girls' outfits in Travis' piece were amazing, and even if the dancing wasn't mind-blowing on the mens' hip-hop piece, the costumes were great. And the girls' kimonos in Sasha's piece!! So cool! She is really creative.


I don't think we've seen Scott before. I think he does choreo for LXD.

So I looked it up and yes, he does do LXD but guess who else choreographs for them? Harry Shum.


----------



## Robin Hawke

I was rooting for Natalia. I knew she was a goner when most of the men had problems lifting her. Wasn't her fault--most of the men are small scale. I also think all the hospital stuff contributed to some of her poorest dancing. Her last solo, the one that probably counted the most, was not nearly up to her par. She moves beautifully.  Robin


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here are some comments about Sasha from somebody who was at the taping of the Intro show.



> I love Sasha too; she was already one of my favorites before the taping, and after seeing her dance in person, I adore her even more. She was fantastic in all of her dances. Her & Melanie absolutely KILLED it in Stacey's number, they were soooo good. And her personality is great! There was some downtime in between the 2 takes they did of Tyce's dance (that one was pre-taped in the morning - more on it later) and she was playing around with the other dancers, having fun, dancing around to the house music playing, but when it was time to go back to work, she was all business. If she's pretty decent in ballroom, I think she'll go far in the competition.


----------



## Meemo

For those who are new to the show (like me):  According to the Hollywood Reporter, Ovation TV will be airing Seasons 6 through 8 of SYTYCD starting this August. The arts culture channel will begin with a Season 6 marathon, continue with Season 7, and wrap up with Season 8.  Don't have the actual date it starts in August.

Don't know how easy it is to find Ovation - we get it with Dish Network.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Well, I'm having trouble remembering all the names as usual, but that will come. Sasha is memorable because they gave her a fair bit of coverage and she is a lovely dancer. I agree, the girls are strong this year, which is great!

I felt that this was one of the better opening live shows, with the announcement of the top 20 and then the opportunity to showcase the competitors' talents in small groups. It was really enjoyable --far better than having the judges make trips to the houses to give the good/bad news. Bit of a time waster that was, last year.

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> For those who are new to the show (like me): According to the Hollywood Reporter, Ovation TV will be airing Seasons 6 through 8 of SYTYCD starting this August. The arts culture channel will begin with a Season 6 marathon, continue with Season 7, and wrap up with Season 8. Don't have the actual date it starts in August.
> 
> Don't know how easy it is to find Ovation - we get it with Dish Network.


I get Ovation on Direct TV. Good news. Not that I haven't got most of the season's taped. 

Wish they would start with Season 1 which I never saw. I watched whatever clips they had on youtube and though Melody Lacayanga (2nd place) was much better than Nick Lazzarini (winner). Season 2, for those of us who have been around since then, was the magic season.



Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Well, I'm having trouble remembering all the names as usual, but that will come. Sasha is memorable because they gave her a fair bit of coverage and she is a lovely dancer. I agree, the girls are strong this year, which is great!
> 
> I felt that this was one of the better opening live shows, with the announcement of the top 20 and then the opportunity to showcase the competitors' talents in small groups. It was really enjoyable --far better than having the judges make trips to the houses to give the good/bad news. Bit of a time waster that was, last year.
> 
> Debra


Yes, I hope they keep the Green Mile/Intro combined format for next year.

There is some serious talent this year and I think it's going to be hard to see most of them go home.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

First spoiler of the week. Not much but better than nothing, I suppose.



Spoiler



The spoilers are pretty sparse, but this is what we have so far:

Travis is choreographing two dances this week.
Ashleigh Di Lello was assisting for two dances this week.


----------



## Robin Hawke

I agree Debra! Hated the home visits and loved this years Top 20. It was so interesting to see them divided by genre; we won't get another chance to compare them in the same way.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm following all 20 dancers on Twitter. Don't know why. They aren't allowed to say anything significant. They are rehearsing onstage for the first time today. 

There's a photo floating around of Iveta and Ricky in the rehearsal studio. Of course, it could have been just them taking a break from the group dance rehearsal.

Can't wait for tomorrow night.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mark's in Paris, Alison is in Canada and Lacey is in FL. Courtney is in Detroit and Chelsie H is in Germany. I think we can eliminate them as all stars although that's six weeks away.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Megan Mullally is guest judging this week. Don't count on many spoilers this year.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well with Megan behind the desk, we should have a pretty good time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

First casualty of the season.

**Mitchell has injured his shoulder and Robert Roldan (S7) is taking his place tonight**

It'll be really wonderful to watch Robert dance again.

And here's news ... Alison and Twitch are an item.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Wait, Alison? From ... Season 2??

I love Robert and will really look forward to seeing him dance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Wait, Alison? From ... Season 2??
> 
> I love Robert and will really look forward to seeing him dance.


That's our Alison from S2. She's also let her hair go dark and Twitch is now spelling his name tWitch.

Here they are during Vegas week.










I think she's even more gorgeous than ever with the dark hair.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Agreed that she looks gorgeous! But sitting next to each other doesn't necessarily mean they are together. I take it you have more evidence than that?


----------



## 13500

Wow--Alison looks totally different with dark hair. Good for them, if they are a couple.

A few weeks ago, I thought I saw Mark as a background dancer for Lady Gaga on "Good Morning, America." I could have been seeing things, but it sure looked like him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Agreed that she looks gorgeous! But sitting next to each other doesn't necessarily mean they are together. I take it you have more evidence than that?


Yes. This is not my conclusion. I've seen this same item in several different places pointing to tweets between the two and other evidence. I didn't believe it the first time I saw it because it came from a photographer that had done a photoshoot with both of them. That didn't mean anything. Then other things started to surface.


----------



## Monique

I know it's small stuff, but please no spoilers without tags!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Monique said:


> I know it's small stuff, but please no spoilers without tags!


The performance shows are going to be live so there won't be any significant spoilers.


----------



## Monique

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The performance shows are going to be live so there won't be any significant spoilers.


Right. I'm just hoping to avoid the insignificant ones too. Guest judges, replacements, etc. I'm going completely spoiler free.

Maybe I should just avoid this thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Monique said:


> Right. I'm just hoping to avoid the insignificant ones too. Guest judges, replacements, etc. I'm going completely spoiler free.
> 
> Maybe I should just avoid this thread.


No need. I'll tag for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This was tweeted earlier. Thought it was kind of cute.

viewing tip: the aperture of each judge's mouth is directly proportional to the quality of the dance under way

There has been some amazing choreo tonight. The first two couples were fantastic. Jess way outdanced Clarice but that was no surprise since they got Broadway.

Most of the dances have been a pretty good fit for the dancers styles with Robert, Miranda and Clarice the glaring exceptions.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Melanie, Marko and Travis. I'm in tears. Just beautiful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow.....just wow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Wow.....just wow.


I'm still sniffling. Travis Wall and Melanie and Marko are trending. Not at all surprised.

I'm glad Iveta and Nick are paired. He's the only one with his fast feet that can keep up with her.

Gawd, not a Lady Gag-me video tomorrow night. As much as I love Mark, I can't stand to watch that woman.

Great opening night. I'm overwhelmed at the quality of the dancers.

Mitchell is probably going to be sent home if they follow what they've done in the past. I think Clarice, Miranda and Ashley might be in danger.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie, I think I am in complete agreement.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I tried to vote on line but you have to give FOX complete access to your facebook info including friends and all personal info. I don't think so.


----------



## hsuthard

Will the dancer pairings from tonight stay in place for the next few weeks, or will they be switching partners each week?

Melanie & Marko were mind-blowingly good. Travis is a genius, I can't wait to watch more from him.


----------



## Cuechick

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Wow--Alison looks totally different with dark hair. Good for them, if they are a couple.
> 
> A few weeks ago, I thought I saw Mark as a background dancer for Lady Gaga on "Good Morning, America." I could have been seeing things, but it sure looked like him.


Yes, it was him, he also performed on American Idol with her.


----------



## Robin Hawke

I had a difficult time choosing who to vote for--even if I didn't like a performance by one of the dancers, the partner's work was superb. What amazing dancers!  Enjoyed Megan M. as a guest judge.

Robin


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm late to the game but below are my thoughts as I watch. (Spoilery, so it's behind tags. Loooong, so I don't expect everyone to read, lol.) I don't appear to agree with the judges much, but that's not unusual.

Also, yeah, I'm not voting online if I have to give them access to my FB info. That's lame, and even though I'm sure it's harmless, I don't like it on principle.

My "live" thoughts:


Spoiler



• Are they nervous? I feel like many of them messed up in the INTRO dances (where they are up front for like 10 seconds while their names are said). And why does Cat Deeley keep misspeaking?

• Not impressed by Afro jazz. Jordan's movements were great but she seemed to be looking to Tadd to remember some of the moves. Tadd was fine. They weren't always on the same beat.

• Alex looks so much better with a hat on. I think it's something about the facial hair + long-ish hair combo. He needs to pick one or the other. The hat does that for him. Sasha's hair, on the other hand, rocks.

• Sasha & Alex's contemp is great, except for facial expressions. I want to FEEL it more, and I don't, b/c THEY don't. Particularly Sasha. (So I completely disagree with Mary and Megan's comments on that point.*) I could see Alex trying. Beautiful dancing and choreo, though.

*Sometimes I feel like the judges make comments/decisions at the beginning of the season, and they let that color their comments throughout, whether it's deserved or not. "The girls are beasts and so much better than the boys" is one that I fear this year.

• Clarise's facial expressions are too... plastic. But her dancing is good. I'm not sure I thought Jess really shone either, but then I'm never really that big on the Broadway numbers. (Dude, what is with Nigel suddenly in love with Jess??)

• LOVE this Ricky & Ryan number. I feel it. I SO feel it. And I see the pure JOY on Ryan's face, even if it doesn't match the tone of the song completely.  I think Ricky is an early fave of mine.

• Omg LOVE Robert. He really helps make this piece -- and thus Caitlynn -- look even better. And again, his facial expression is more fitting than hers. Maybe these n00bs just haven't gotten coached on performance yet? (Poor Mitchell. He seems a bit immature, but totally sweet.)

• Robert = Erkel, and he knows it. Hehe, love his personality. (B/c it doesn't seem fake!) Miranda's performance definitely feels lacking in comparison to Robert's, but I feel like that's going to be a problem for a lot of girls this season. This is one of the more entertaining jives I've seen on the show though, IMO.

• Love the *concept* of the Pandora's box/demon dance, but I am underwhelmed by the dance itself. I don't think it's the performance in this case, so much as the choreography... (Again, in complete disagreement with the judges.)

*• I love Melanie and Marko just from their practice video!! Also love the concept of the dance. AND GAWD they are AMAZING. (And they freaking PERFORM, even with their faces. Finally!) New faves!! Really beautiful, and I'm in tears. Cannot believe that was in the FIRST real show of the season.*

• Hip hop = fun. Nothing particularly special, but good performances (dancing AND faces), cute choreo, and all around... fun. I would have hated to follow M&M in Travis's piece.

• Eh, quick step is fine.


Overall a solid night, but the only *outstanding* performance for me was M&M's.

Kristan


----------



## geoffthomas

I agree with Kristan about the boys vs girls thing.
I certainly thought the girls were much stronger based upon the audition and Vegas shows.
But then we saw only what they showed us.
I still think there is a huge amount of talent in the girls.
And I think that there are 5 front runners with the other 5 not far behind.
But the boys are pretty awesome too.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

hsuthard said:


> Will the dancer pairings from tonight stay in place for the next few weeks, or will they be switching partners each week?
> 
> Melanie & Marko were mind-blowingly good. Travis is a genius, I can't wait to watch more from him.


If they follow what they've done in the past, the partners will stick together unless one of them gets voted off. When they get the the top 10, they'll be partnered by all stars.



tkkenyon said:


> Gertie --
> 
> Some people set up a "spam" Facebook account, like an extra email account that you type in when you know something is going to result in spam, then they use it for things like this or for drawings and give-aways.
> 
> That way, Philip Morris or Nabisco or Taco Bell don't become your permanent FB friends forever, just because you wanted a coupon for a free Twinkie or taco.
> 
> TK Kenyon


Thanks. I might do that.

There was some fine dancing last night and some pretty good dancing, but I agree with everyone else that M&M dancing to Travis was outstanding, superb, mind-blowing, even. I had just tweeted that I was waiting for the dance that would make me stand up and cheer and then M&M came on. Still didn't stand up and cheer. I couldn't even move.

Just watched it again. Melanie is absolutely seamless and so graceful. Marko was the perfect (except for one little misstep) foil for her. Goosebumping again.

Here it is. Even the music gives me goosebumps.


----------



## 13500

That was AWESOME! Wow--for the first show to have that routine done so superbly--what a treat!


----------



## Margaret

Help! What just happened?


Spoiler



Nigel just announced that no one is going home this week and said to pay close attention and our TV station switched to the next shceduled show. Are fouir going home nexy week? What did he say?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Margaret said:


> Help! What just happened?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel just announced that no one is going home this week and said to pay close attention and our TV station switched to the next shceduled show. Are fouir going home nexy week? What did he say?





Spoiler



Yes, no one went home this week and four will go home next week. I think it was so they could keep Mitchell. Can't believe Jordan was in the bottom three and Jess, too. But that's what happens when you've got a partner that doesn't pull in the votes.



I only caught the last 10 minutes. Apparently they all danced for their lives, four guys and three girls, and then Nigel had


Spoiler



Mitchell and Robert Taylor dance again. That's when I got home and started watching.



I'm kind of glad it played out that way.


Spoiler



It gives us the chance to see them all dance again.


----------



## crebel

Margaret said:


> Help! What just happened?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel just announced that no one is going home this week and said to pay close attention and our TV station switched to the next shceduled show. Are fouir going home nexy week? What did he say?


Two couples will go home next week. Did anyone else think


Spoiler



Jordan's solo looked like a pole-dancing routine? Also, did anyone hear a reason why Robert & Mitchell were asked to repeat their solos?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Two couples will go home next week. Did anyone else think
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan's solo looked like a pole-dancing routine? Also, did anyone hear a reason why Robert & Mitchell were asked to repeat their solos?


I didn't hear why but the implication was they couldn't agree on who to eliminate.


----------



## hsuthard

I love that they're not afraid to break their own rules and step out of their box. I'm looking forward to next week!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just read that


Spoiler



Lady Gag-me is going to be a judge. I think I'll wait to watch until the dances are posted. Not even to see Mark dance can I watch that woman.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Watching late again. I won't be so verbose this time. 

(SPOILERY?)


Spoiler



Loved the opening number for last night's show! And Keri Hilson's song/performance, actually. The solos were all fine. I didn't think Jordan's looked like a pole-dancing number, but she definitely works that sex kitten angle, and like with Lacey years ago, it gets old. I thought Clarise and Miranda MOVED really beautifully, though. Robert's was probably the most disappointing to me, but I don't think he deserved to be in the bottom 3 anyway. VERY surprised by the outcome of no cuts, but I'm fine with it. I like that everyone will get more than 1 week to prove themselves.



Why all the Gaga hate? Hehe. She's over the top, but she's got a great voice. (And I really appreciate that she's become a sort of champion for "alternative" lifestyle kids who are being bullied and excluded and such.)


----------



## Cuechick

I agree Kristan about the show outcome and even with about Gaga. I thought she made an entertaining mentor on Idol and will make a great judge. She is a potential client after all and what is most interesting is she is also a peer. She just turned 25!


----------



## geoffthomas

I think the show should always keep everyone the first week.
Especially when there is no "cannon fodder", like this year.
And I have to agree about the Jordan/Lacey thing. While I really like her (and Lacey in her year), I want to see the talent not the sex kitten over and over and over and over......

Just sayin.....


----------



## Margaret

crebel said:


> Two couples will go home next week. Did anyone else think
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan's solo looked like a pole-dancing routine? Also, did anyone hear a reason why Robert & Mitchell were asked to repeat their solos?


Thanks for letting me know what happened. I could not believe that the FOX station here cut away from the show with about two seconds left to go. Next week should be interesting. I do not know who I would sen home on the basis of his or her dancing. I am not thrilled with what I have seen of Robert and Jordan's personalities, but they are both fine dancers. I am looking forward to Wednesday night.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

If you missed the final few minutes, here it is.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I know it's early days, but I'm pretty pleased with the show so far. As I said last week, I like the way the top 20 were given a chance to showcase their dances, and I like that there will be guest judges we haven't seen before. (I never was a fan of Adam Shankman or Mia, except as a choreographer.)

I also liked that they decided to keep everyone because I think voters need a better chance to see the dancers in different genres. At least half a dozen dancers this week got to perform in their own genres; the real test should be to see how they perform outside their comfort zones.

Debra


----------



## Marguerite

I am not a huge fan of Gaga's but neither am I a Gaga hater.  I think that she relies too much on the sex factor and I think that tells little girls that they have to be walking bodies to be successful.  She does have real talent though.  I have two little girls so I watch for messages like that and try to minimize them.  Life is not about how many guys want to use them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'll tell you what I have against Gaga. I think it was the Grammy awards and I watched because Mark is one of her backup dancers. She's a good fit for him and he does rave about her generosity and consideration for the people who work for her. During the number, she brought out a girl in a wheel chair and had her wheeled around the stage. Then she limped around with a one armed crutch. I felt she was exploiting the handicapped to get attention. Everything she does is for attention. She may be talented. I personally think she's mediocre and uses these attention getting devices to draw focus away from that fact.


----------



## geoffthomas

But most of the entertainers that "make it" are mediocre.
The great talents are still at home singing great stuff at their churches or a local club.
Promoters don't really go looking for great talent, they go grab somebody off the street and "mold them".
Disappointing but the reality is that Susan Boyle does not "appeal" so she was only discovered by accident.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Some news for this week.



Spoiler



Debbie Reynolds will be the guest judge according to Nigel.

It looks like there are new pairings according to these tweets.

Marko Germar
FYI...we already found out our partners and style of dance for next week's episode. i can't wait! wish i can tell but i guess you all will just have to waitwink.gifwink.gif

On the other hand, Alexander tweeted

@D8Sasha and I on the way to eat and then rehearsal till who knows when!!! Haha she looks to pimped out! :b


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Now they're just playing with us.



Spoiler



Ricky tweeted:

Maybe? Maybe not! Lol we'll see RT @HaleyRSupport: @D8Ricky Are gonna be partnered up again with Ryan this week? Loved your dance last week!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Wow, I just found out today that So You Think You Can Dance Canada is starting its 4th season tonight! I'm going to see a lot of dancing this summer!

Mary Murphy is a guest judge, along with regulars Tre Armstrong, Rex Harrington, and Luther. Jean Marc Genereaux will be rejoining the group soon.

One of the things they did that was great, was show us a few seconds ofthe previous seasons' winners. I wish the American version did that because after 8 seasons it's hard to remember them all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Wow, I just found out today that So You Think You Can Dance Canada is starting its 4th season tonight! I'm going to see a lot of dancing this summer!
> 
> Mary Murphy is a guest judge, along with regulars Tre Armstrong, Rex Harrington, and Luther. Jean Marc Genereaux will be rejoining the group soon.
> 
> One of the things they did that was great, was show us a few seconds ofthe previous seasons' winners. I wish the American version did that because after 8 seasons it's hard to remember them all.


I'll have to find it on youtube. Canada has a lot of talented dancers.

Lacey Schwimmer is going to represent DWTS on the Critics Choice Awards.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Another great show. Debbie Reynolds was so cute. 

Melanie and Marko have my vote for power couple of the season. I really don't care for Mandy Moore's choreography but they made it look so good. They got technique, personality and chemistry. 

Spencer Liss should be our new Broadway choreographer. That was a fabulous dance. 

I really didn't see any train wrecks tonight. Yes, Miranda decided to check out the floor at the wrong time, but she pulled it out. She did a great job with that N/T routine. Wadi's hips could have been a lot looser, but he kept up with Missy. It reminded me of Natalie and Musa (S2). Sasha outdanced Alexander but he did a decent job, too.


----------



## hsuthard

No big surprises for me tonight. I enjoyed


Spoiler



Iveta in Bollywood, she really did a great job with that. More than her partner Nick, IMO. I'm glad to see they kept the same partners as last week, some of them are paired really well (Melanie & Marko, Sasha & Alexander come to mind). I'm not liking Ryan and Ricky at all. Something about her smile is grating on me.


That was probably my least favorite number this week, I was shocked at the great reception they got from the judges.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

hsuthard said:


> No big surprises for me tonight. I enjoyed
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Iveta in Bollywood, she really did a great job with that. More than her partner Nick, IMO. I'm glad to see they kept the same partners as last week, some of them are paired really well (Melanie & Marko, Sasha & Alexander come to mind). I'm not liking Ryan and Ricky at all. Something about her smile is grating on me.
> 
> 
> That was probably my least favorite number this week, I was shocked at the great reception they got from the judges.


Agreed.


Spoiler



Ryan's smile drives me crazy. I didn't see any sexual tension in that routine at all. Raunchy, yes, but nothing sensual about it.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am afraid that Robert and Miranda were below the yellow line for me (as in Biggest Loser weigh-in).
I thought that Ashley and Chris were a bit weak - in spite of the raves the judges gave them.
Missy was strong but Wadi seemed off.
Loved Melanie and Marko.
Sasha was great - Alexander was not given enough for me to dislike his performance.
I don't like Bollywood.
That being said, it is great when you have a dancer's body like Iveta. Nick looked poor, like most people (including most Indians) doing this.  But Iveta was liquid.
I understand why some don't like Ryan, but I think she is dynomite.  As a dancer.
I really like Clarice and Jess but not sure this was their night.
I think Jordan and Tadd are great and did a terrific number - but it did not showcase their strengths.
And I am sooooooo glad that Mitchell got to dance - great.  He and Caitlynn were fine.


Just My Humble Opinions....


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh, haha, I'm watching late again, but I just saw the Ricky/Ryan number


Spoiler



and really liked Ryan in it. I think it was supposed to be raunchy and they did a good job with that. Ryan moved especially well, IMO


.

Overall point: I wish the dancers would keep their mouths closed while they're dancing. Once or twice is okay, but I feel like they're trying to convey emotion that way, and it doesn't work. I guess it's a pet peeve of mine.

Other thoughts:


Spoiler



The concept behind the first NappyTabs was kinda goofy, but I liked the routine.
Wadi was definitely stiff, but at least he was there for her as a partner.
I really like Clarise. I think with a different partner (nothing against Jess, but...) she could really stand out.
Tadd did a good job with the ballroom, but I wasn't moved by the routine.
Melanie and Marko were excellent again, although the piece wasn't meaningful.
Oh NappyTabs! This is like the sequel to the Katie/Joshua piece years ago. I'm not sure it lived up to the idea, though... I think the concept was more powerful than the dance (and that swayed the judges' comments).
Debbie Allen was cute but pointless. She only said nice things.



I may have missed the last routine, I'm not sure. My recording got cut off b/c of the delay for Obama's speech. Ah well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Kristan - Debbie Reynolds was cute but pointless.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

LOL whoops, yes, her.

Debbie Allen, on the other hand, usually isn't afraid to speak her mind.


----------



## geoffthomas

Exactly.

And it should be remembered that even though Debbie Reynolds was the third party to one of the best dance sequences on film......she was not a dancer.  Impressive effort.  I was therefore kinda surprised to see her as a judge.
But you are right, she was cute.

Just sayin......


----------



## 13500

Loved Marko and Melanie. I'm thinking they can pull of anything that comes their way. Sasha and Alexander danced really well, along with Iveta and (sorry, I can't remember her partner's name), though she did outdance him. 

I agree with what's been said about Jess and Clarise. It was awkward, and I'm afraid he is not tall enough to pull off the lifts that are necessary. I felt bad for him on that one--it looked like her crotch was right in his face. Poor both of them.

IMHO, I don't know why Mandy Moore is still choreographing. I never enjoy anything she does. Love Spencer, the new Broadway guy. Great concept. 

Unfortunately, although I enjoy Ryan and think she is a great dancer, hers was the worst performance of the night. She was supposed to be sexy, not smile and pull a goofy stage face for the audience. It was terrible.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Loved Marko and Melanie. I'm thinking they can pull of anything that comes their way. Sasha and Alexander danced really well, along with Iveta and (sorry, I can't remember her partner's name), though she did outdance him.


Nick is Iveta's partner. That had to be a tough style for him.



> IMHO, I don't know why Mandy Moore is still choreographing. I never enjoy anything she does. Love Spencer, the new Broadway guy. Great concept.


Agreed and agreed. Although I have to say that Melanie and Marko made even Mandy Moore's routine look good. They are fantastic. They should let Spencer to all the Broadway. Tyce can do contemporary which he's great at and Joey Dowling (?) can go back to broadway.



> Unfortunately, although I enjoy Ryan and think she is a great dancer, hers was the worst performance of the night. She was supposed to be sexy, not smile and pull a goofy stage face for the audience. It was terrible.


Totally agree about Ryan. She's got to sew her mouth together or she's going to get voted off. She is a fabulous dancer but that smile is too distracting.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Dangit, apparently I missed Ashley and Chris's Broadway (which I realize now you guys have been raving about). I may have to try and YouTube that.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Is anyone else mildly disturbed by


Spoiler



the tiny tops and sexy moves on these little girls


? I know it's just a dance, but...


----------



## geoffthomas

Loved the dance group......
But it did seem like exploitation on an adult show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Dangit, apparently I missed Ashley and Chris's Broadway (which I realize now you guys have been raving about). I may have to try and YouTube that.


Here you go.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I am seriously bummed about losing Nick.

I won't be able to see the results show every week since my GS has his League on Thursdays. They used to show the results at 9.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Those kids are so talented; let that stand on its own! Yanno?

Thanks for the link, Gertie!! Definitely enjoyed that, although I wonder if it was as fun for the live audience (who wouldn't get the side views in-person, only from screens) as it was for us watching from home.

I'm happy with the girl they kept; sort of iffy on the guy. I didn't think he danced as well as _they_ thought he did -- however, I probably would have kept him too. I think their decisions make sense, based on who has the most potential for longevity/success on the show.


----------



## geoffthomas

I would like to see the two of them with different partners.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTW, I absolutely covet Cat's dress from last night.


----------



## hsuthard

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> BTW, I absolutely covet Cat's dress from last night.


Oh yeah, me, too!

I was wowed by LMFAO's performance. I was fully prepared to fast forward all the way through, but they put on a good show. The tune is catchy, but they really sold it. Very fun!

I am so sorry to see Iveta go. And I'm very sorry they won't be switching any partners.


----------



## Not Here

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Is anyone else mildly disturbed by
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the tiny tops and sexy moves on these little girls
> 
> 
> ? I know it's just a dance, but...


Yes. I mentioned it and my husband agreed. I realize it's par for the course but really not okay.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Is anyone else mildly disturbed by
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the tiny tops and sexy moves on these little girls
> 
> 
> ? I know it's just a dance, but...


Yes, I made that exact comment when I was watching last night.


----------



## geoffthomas

I think we lost some of the boys that we could afford to - ok but not spectacular.
Too bad that I don't think these were the two weakest girls.
However, they were not going to make it to the end, so now is as good a time as any.
And at this time the parings hurt the stronger of the pair.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> And at this time the parings hurt the stronger of the pair.
> 
> Just sayin.....


That's been the case too many times starting with Alison and Ivan up until _Why _when Ivan decided to dance. I understand why they keep them together for five weeks. It gives them a chance to build up some chemistry. It also gives those who are lucky in their partners an incredible advantage and those who are unlucky an incredible disadvantage. Since we have to vote for couples, it makes the problem even worse. Individual dances in dance for your life help but usually the judges eliminate couples anyway.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Is anyone else mildly disturbed by
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the tiny tops and sexy moves on these little girls
> 
> 
> ? I know it's just a dance, but...


I didn't get to see the show. I'll watch the video.

But it can't be worse than Baby Burleske. Shirley Temple used to star in them. Here's one 10 minute movie. They're all in diapers. There was one that was really offensive but I can't remember the name so I couldn't find it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's Nigel on next week's guest judge and his take on the dancers.



Spoiler



Helping Nigel and Mary's decision making next week is TV and Broadway star *Kristin Chenoweth*-"a tiny bundle with the biggest personality I know," said Nigel. "I'm delighted that we've got somebody coming next week that's going to draw personalities out of these kids. I've always said the technical side of the dance this year is covered brilliantly by this top 20, but their personalities have got to come out. Even though a lot of them got huge applause and were fabulous last night, I still felt as though emotionally there was nothing there, they were empty."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Watched the guys' solos. I'd say that Wadi underdanced Ricky, not that Ricky outdanced Wadi. Still think they should have kept Nick, but that's just personal. Nigel's comment that they thought Nick was a star and would go far says to me that he's going to give Nick's career a boost or maybe the show or Nick has already been contacted by someone.

All I can say about Rage Crew besides I love their dancing is that I wouldn't have done those backflips in a tiny top like that.

Very bold of Dave Scott to do Sinner Man when Alvin Ailey had already done it on sytycd about 3-4 years ago.






I think it worked because he used a different version which gave the whole thing a different tone that he was able to work with successfully. Very enjoyable.


----------



## geoffthomas

I sometimes think Nigel should stop listening to himself.


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh, and about the Shirley Temple thing,
Yeah exploitive.
but she was really a cute kid.

Just sayin.....


----------



## 13500

Was anyone else floored that they let Iveta go and kept Ryan? What the heck?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Was anyone else floored that they let Iveta go and kept Ryan? What the heck?


Ryan is a great dancer. She just can't put any emotion into her dancing other than smiling like she's got pudding face. I would like to have seen Iveta stay around for a while because she's the only ballroom dancer there. Most of the twitterverse was upset they kept Ryan over either Missy or Iveta.


----------



## Margaret

I would have liked to see Nick and Iveta stay in the competition because they added something different to the mix of dancers. I did think Ricky's solo was spectacular and gave the judges a reason to save him instead of the other boys.  With Ryan I am not so sure.


----------



## geoffthomas

I believe that the judges did their normal "who can grow the most during the show" thing.
Iveta is an incredible professional already.  She moves like a snake - cool.
And she probably will not get any better (how can she?).
Missy is a strong dancer but really has shown very little finesse. Again she may be as good as she is ever going to be.
So they may have opted for Ryan who seems to have the most "raw" talent (not the most talent - just the most untrained).  And therefore she can be noticed to improve.  At least that has been their excuse in the past.

I think they just got rid of the oldest contestant and flipped a coin in favor of the blond.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I think your point about growth potential is probably right. I like that, though. I DO want to see them grow. And frankly, I wasn't that big a fan of Iveta or Nick or Missy. I wouldn't have minded Wadi staying. And apparently I'm the only Ryan fan here? Ah well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I think your point about growth potential is probably right. I like that, though. I DO want to see them grow. And frankly, I wasn't that big a fan of Iveta or Nick or Missy. I wouldn't have minded Wadi staying. And apparently I'm the only Ryan fan here? Ah well.


No, you're not the only Ryan fan. I think she's an incredible dancer. She just needs to express another emotion besides giddiness.

The problem last night was in eliminating four people. Normally, they can choose two out of three to save. Now they could only choose one. That threw everything off. Wadi would have been the only guy going home and I think they might have saved Iveta, too.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I prefer Ryan's giddiness over the ridiculous fish-mouth faces. 

I'm not sure it's fair to say that the rule-change is to blame. 4 dancers would have been gone by the end of last night the other way too. It was just 4 at once instead of 2 and 2.

That said, I do think it's interesting that the bottom 3 were completely different this week than last. (Weren't they? And maybe that's the problem you're really getting at.) I think it sort of suggests that 1 or 2 weeks isn't enough time/dancing for us to make good judgments.

That said, having everyone dance in the Top 20 Reveal episode did give us more time with them and a better overall impression.

As much as I liked Wadi, he and Nick did not seem versatile enough to perform well in all the genres and advance in the competition. Iveta and Missy had more of a chance, but I don't think either of them were the strongest of this year's girls.

I guess what I'm saying is, I think the first handful to go are usually the right choices, regardless of the exact order.


----------



## geoffthomas

Don't get me wrong, Kristan, I think the right people (of the six) went home.
I think some other people should have gone home instead - based on talent.
But these were our bottom six and these were the right ones.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I prefer Ryan's giddiness over the ridiculous fish-mouth faces.


Pudding-face does distract from her dancing.



> I'm not sure it's fair to say that the rule-change is to blame. 4 dancers would have been gone by the end of last night the other way too. It was just 4 at once instead of 2 and 2.
> 
> That said, I do think it's interesting that the bottom 3 were completely different this week than last. (Weren't they? And maybe that's the problem you're really getting at.) I think it sort of suggests that 1 or 2 weeks isn't enough time/dancing for us to make good judgments.


Yes, they were a different bottom three. If there were eliminations the week before, then two of the bottom three from last week _might _have been in the bottom three this week. We'll never know. Anyway, it was all done to save Mitchell. Yes, he's a wonderful dancer but so were Alex and Ashley from last season.

The rule should be if you're injured and can't dance, you're out. No gimmes, no extra week even if the doctor says you can come back. They need to be consistent. They have changed that rule nearly every season.

I try to console myself every year that when they eliminate someone I want to see stay, they would have been eliminated in the next week or two anyway.   



> As much as I liked Wadi, he and Nick did not seem versatile enough to perform well in all the genres and advance in the competition. Iveta and Missy had more of a chance, but I don't think either of them were the strongest of this year's girls.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is, I think the first handful to go are usually the right choices, regardless of the exact order.


You're probably right. I just get too invested in some of these dancers. <sigh>


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Pudding-face does distract from her dancing.


To clarify, I meant *everyone else's* "pudding-face." I don't recall a lot of open-mouthed O's on Ryan.

I agree they're really inconsistent about the rules, but I'd trade any one of these guys to get Alex Wong back, honestly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I agree they're really inconsistent about the rules, but I'd trade any one of these guys to get Alex Wong back, honestly.


Isn't that the truth. Those couple of minutes on Ellen just weren't enough.


----------



## Cuechick

Thanks for posting that final dance, I fell asleep and only caught glimpse. Love it but I am still partical to the original... seeing Johnny Depp dance, even just a little, is just too fun.






Oh and I was really sad to see the tap dancer go...


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm enjoying all the different comments on this thread. Really good!

I think the judges made the right choices Thurs. night; I also think it interesting that the dancers as a whole didn't seem as supportive of Iveta as they are of the others. No one seemed too upset that she was leaving.

Now, I like Debbie Reynolds, don't get me wrong, she's a terrific entertainer, but as a judge she was pretty weak. I guess I'm looking for more of a critique, but there you go. We'll have someone new next week.

I agree (I think it was Gertie's comment) that maybe it's not such a good idea to keep the same pairings together for so long. It really will hurt the stronger dancer in the long run.

Debra


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I also think it interesting that the dancers as a whole didn't seem as supportive of Iveta as they are of the others. No one seemed too upset that she was leaving.


I love watching and interpreting the other dancers' reactions!

But in this case, my guess is that her age difference might be a greater factor than her personality. (I could be wrong, though.) I know at my old workplace, there was a huge divide between people with as little as 5 years difference between them, because there were enough of us in our mid 20s vs. early 30s to make our own groups.

And yes, I love the differing opinions here too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've been watching Fame on Ovation. They started with Season One last night. Lots of fantastic Debbie Allen and Gene Anthony Ray dancing. I think it's on every night through Thursday.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I love watching and interpreting the other dancers' reactions!
> 
> But in this case, my guess is that her age difference might be a greater factor than her personality. (I could be wrong, though.) I know at my old workplace, there was a huge divide between people with as little as 5 years difference between them, because there were enough of us in our mid 20s vs. early 30s to make our own groups.
> 
> And yes, I love the differing opinions here too.


I think also that Iveta came into the competition with a different mindset, partly because she's a veteran who's won 10 world championships, as well as being older. I wouldn't be suprrised if she viewed some of her competitors as immature. Iveta struck me as a very serious minded, determined woman, and if some of the others are goofing around on their down time, well it might be hard for her to relate to. And you're right, there is a world of different between 18 and 29!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wadi shared some of his artwork on FB. So talented.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=391009&id=157101877690906&fbid=164461340288293


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I couldn't find this video on YouTube or the official G Series Fit site, but when I went to check out The New Girl on Fox, a short commercial with Twitch dancing showed up. Hopefully you can see it here too!

http://www.fox.com/programming/shows/?sh=new-girl

Update to add: Okay, the G Series Fit site did have these bio pages, and if you stay on them for a few seconds, Twitch and Lauren start to dance:

http://www.gatorade.com/default.aspx#athlete?s=twitch
http://www.gatorade.com/default.aspx#athlete?s=lauren-froderman


----------



## geoffthomas

Thanks for the links, Kristan.
The GSeries site is kinda cool.
Twitch seems to have the most annimation.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Kristan. tWitch really is great in his own style. Did y'all see him in Bones last year? He's not a bad actor.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

He was on Bones?? No way! I love that show. But I only watch reruns on TNT occasionally, never live. Hopefully I'll catch his ep sometime!

I know he didn't have a huge part in Step Up 3D, but I still thought he was good in it.


----------



## Meemo

Kristan Hoffman said:


> He was on Bones?? No way! I love that show. But I only watch reruns on TNT occasionally, never live. Hopefully I'll catch his ep sometime!
> 
> I know he didn't have a huge part in Step Up 3D, but I still thought he was good in it.


You can watch it right now here: http://www.imdb.com/video/hulu/vi291739929/ 
I'm (almost) embarrassed to say that I chased it down after seeing Gertie's post - I'd seen it when it aired but wasn't watching SYTYCD at the time. 
I still need to watch Step Up 3D - I used to work with the "leading man's" dad, and met him once when he came by to see his dad, his gorgeous-ness was difficult to miss.  In fact he was heading off to Europe to do some modeling back then.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> You can watch it right now here: http://www.imdb.com/video/hulu/vi291739929/
> I'm (almost) embarrassed to say that I chased it down after seeing Gertie's post - I'd seen it when it aired but wasn't watching SYTYCD at the time.
> I still need to watch Step Up 3D - I used to work with the "leading man's" dad, and met him once when he came by to see his dad, his gorgeous-ness was difficult to miss.  In fact he was heading off to Europe to do some modeling back then.


Wasn't Harry Shum (Glee & LXD) in Stepup 3D?

Thanks for posting the link to that episode of Bones. It was a pretty good one.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Thanks for the link to the Bones episode! Gonna watch that later tonight.

Yes, Harry Shum was in Step Up 3D. No speaking, as I recall, but a great dancer as usual! He's also in a few shorts for Wong Fu Productions (two of which I thought were funny, one of which I hated):

http://www.youtube.com/user/WongFuProductions#p/search/2/5ncMxcoPNxw

Oh man, the "leading man" in SU3 had gorgeous-ness out the wazoo! You lucky duck.


----------



## Meemo

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Thanks for the link to the Bones episode! Gonna watch that later tonight.
> 
> Yes, Harry Shum was in Step Up 3D. No speaking, as I recall, but a great dancer as usual! He's also in a few shorts for Wong Fu Productions (two of which I thought were funny, one of which I hated):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/WongFuProductions#p/search/2/5ncMxcoPNxw
> 
> Oh man, the "leading man" in SU3 had gorgeous-ness out the wazoo! You lucky duck.


I'm watching SU3 right now!  Haven't seen Harry yet (that I could tell) but I recognize tWitch. Can't wait for the previous seasons to be on Ovation.

And yes, in person he leaves a girl a bit speechless. Even with his shirt on. Even a "girl" who's old enough to be his mother (and is in fact older than his father...)


----------



## tonyaplank

I'm so out of it - I had no idea Alex Wong was on Ellen and tWitch was on Bones! Will have to watch those episodes!

I would so love it if Alex could return. I think he and Danny Tidwell were the two best dancers ever to be on the show. 

Regarding the results, I'm mainly just sad that now the only ballroom dancer and tap dancer are gone. I thought Nick in particular had done very well, and I'm a ballroom lover and so really wanted to see more of Iveta dancing from time to time in her own style. It's fun to watch the others as well, but it just seems like there are mainly contemporary dancers left now, and watching them dance ballroom is not the same as watching someone trained in that style dance it. Ditto for hip hop and the other styles. I feel like there's not as much variety as there have been in seasons past - and that's even from the get-go, even before eliminations begin. 

Oh well... 

That said, I really like Melanie, and Jordan - glad they're still on!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just had to share what someone tweeted about Sasha.

Sasha's movement suggests that the air changes weight and consistancy at will. #sytycd Her legs can stop time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

OMG Nigel ... OMG Kristen ... OMG Nigel!!!

I'm laughing so hard, I'm in tears.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

In season 2, I wanted Benji and Donyelle to win as a couple. They were just magic together. Now I want Melanie and Marko to win together as a couple.


----------



## geoffthomas

And little C was left speechless.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> And little C was left speechless.


A miracle in and of itself.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Did Sonya's choreo for Ashley and Chris remind you of Wade's hobo dance for Sara and Jesus (S3)?


----------



## geoffthomas

I didn't like the Sonya thing.


----------



## geoffthomas

And I am afraid that Jess is going to drop her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I didn't like the Sonya thing.


I usually like Sonya but I didn't like either of her dances today.


----------



## geoffthomas

But I am liking NappyTabs tonight


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Dinner ran late so I missed about 65% of the night. Started with Ryan and Ricky. But based on the clips at the end that I just saw (when they were showing the voting numbers) I have a lot to look forward to!

How did Melanie and Marko end up together while others got mixed?

And is it just me or did it seem like a couple of the partners were given bad (i.e., less popular) dance styles in order to get rid of them? (I know I know, it's random. I'm just saying!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> But I am liking NappyTabs tonight


They were definitely on fire tonight. It's the first time I liked Jordan.



Kristan Hoffman said:


> Dinner ran late so I missed about 65% of the night. Started with Ryan and Ricky. But based on the clips at the end that I just saw (when they were showing the voting numbers) I have a lot to look forward to!


Sometimes the dancers don't live up to the choreography but this season, the choreographers aren't living up to the dancers. Sonya was a disappointment in both dances and Jean Marc wimped out.



> How did Melanie and Marko end up together while others got mixed?


I didn't see any changes. Everyone was with their same partners.



> And is it just me or did it seem like a couple of the partners were given bad (i.e., less popular) dance styles in order to get rid of them? (I know I know, it's random. I'm just saying!)


I have to agree with you. Ashley and Chris are definitely going to be in the bottom three.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Whoops, I must be remembering partners wrong! I'm still learning names.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah I think Ashley and Chris and Melanie and Robert had the weakest performances.

I like all of the competitors this season.
But someone has to go each week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah I think Ashley and Chris and Melanie and Robert had the weakest performances.
> 
> I like all of the competitors this season.
> But someone has to go each week.


I think you mean Miranda and Robert but I agree.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

What was the comment Nigel made about Wadi? Some people were pretty upset.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Generally, I love and really look forward to Sonya's choreography. Tonight, both numbers left me cold. In fact, I was not impressed in the whole. Maybe it's me...


----------



## geoffthomas

I do not think it was you.
I don't think the group numbers were "special".
Tyce's choreo was blah.
the Sonya numbers were dissappointing.
In fact the only choreo that I really enjoyed came from NappyTabs.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Margaret

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What was the comment Nigel made about Wadi? Some people were pretty upset.


He said that last week Jean Marc's choreography showed off Wadi's weaknesses, but this week it played to the strength of the dancers.


----------



## 13500

I agree with a lot of what has been already written here. My favorite dance of the night was Melanie and Marko. They are so crisp and precise. Absolutely amazing.

Jean-Marc was pretty smart the way he choreographed Jess and Clairice, having Jess up higher on that box so he does not look so short, as well as having him dance upstage for a portion of the piece, which also gave that effect.

Best choreography of the night? Tabitha and Napoleon--hands down.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Margaret said:
 

> He said that last week Jean Marc's choreography showed off Wadi's weaknesses, but this week it played to the strength of the dancers.


That wasn't so bad! Maybe that's why Jean Marc wimped out on the choreography this week.

That Samba was so slow. Mitchell had the hips down in the beginning but then lost it.

I agree. Nappy Tabs had the only decent choreography this week. I wonder why they are having them do two dances each week instead of mixing them up. Maybe they are dumbing down the dances to avoid all the injuries we had last season.


----------



## prairiesky

Since I couldn't dance if you paid me a million dollars, I love watching all of them.  And, in my opinion, the choreography is interesting and fabulous.  I don't know enough to be critical, I guess.  Melanie and Marko are my favorites, but I enjoy them all.  I am glad that the final decision is still in the judges hands, since they know what to look for.  By the time we get to the final few, I think that the public will then vote for who they "like" best, not necessarily the best dancers.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I often don't like Tyce's choreo, but I enjoyed the opening group number. The boys part was better than the girls (ironically).

Alex is really growing on me. (And they've got his hair under control.) I've loved Sasha (and her hair) all along.

My god, Caitlynn has a gorgeous body. I mean, they all do, but... Yeah, okay, moving on. 

I actually think the costume worked against her, hiding her hip movements behind all that fringe. Normally the ballroom costumes are very complimentary. The music was also eh -- despite its being upbeat, it wasn't as fast or high energy as the dance could have used. So while I enjoyed the samba, I think it could have been better.

Lol @ "shut the front door."

Why does Miranda always look great in the videos, and then they can't dress/style her for the performances? Well, no matter how she looked, the Broadway piece wasn't going to do it for me.

GOD how cute are Melanie and Marko? Not just together, but individually too! I think they would have thrived no matter who they were partnered with, but HOW LUCKY for us that they got each other!! I am in tears. Love that routine. (Yes, I absolutely wish they could win as a couple.)

I kind of like Sonya's first piece. It's not her best, and I don't see the concept coming through very much, but it's fun and interesting to watch.

(Hey, where is Jean Marc's lady?? I love seeing them together.)

Love the musicality of Jean Marc's second piece, with Jess and Clarise. It's not one of those exciting routines you shout for, but I think it's pretty solid and lovely.

And actually I like Sonya's second piece (with Ricky and Ryan) too. Better than the first, by a lot. Am I just out of sync with you, Gertie, or what? 

I didn't think NappyTabs's second was nearly as strong, although it was fun. Something about Jordan's movements (and hands) didn't seem right to me. Too loose/open/imprecise.

Last group routine was okay. Mostly I was looking at the costumes -- so pretty!

My guesses for bottom 3... Miranda and Robert, Ashley and Chris, Caitlynn and Mitchell, or Jess and Clarise.
I hope/think Sasha and Alex and Melanie and Marko will sail through to the final eps.

Kristan

PS: I can't tell if we're giving up on spoiler tags. Seems like yes?


----------



## crebel

I really enjoyed last night's show.  My favorites were also Melanie and Marko.  The judges were an absolute hoot with their "comments" about The Kiss!  Even DH was laughing out loud at Nigel and C and the way Nigel left Mary speechless was priceless.

It may have just been my perception as no one else has commented, but didn't Sasha lose her footing on the piano in the first dance?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I often don't like Tyce's choreo, but I enjoyed the opening group number. The boys part was better than the girls (ironically).


Tyce's contemporary is much better than his Broadway.



> Alex is really growing on me. (And they've got his hair under control.) I've loved Sasha (and her hair) all along.


Absolutely love Sasha. I think she outshines (not outdances) Alexander. He looks a lot like that ice skater that was on the Canadian show.



> My god, Caitlynn has a gorgeous body. I mean, they all do, but... Yeah, okay, moving on.


Have you noticed that the last couple of years the women are more ... voluptuous? 



> Lol @ "shut the front door."


KC was hilarious. Even though she didn't sing, she did let out one note.



> (Hey, where is Jean Marc's lady?? I love seeing them together.)


A lot of people have been asking that. They have a handicapped child and maybe she has to stay home and care for him.



> And actually I like Sonya's second piece (with Ricky and Ryan) too. Better than the first, by a lot. Am I just out of sync with you, Gertie, or what?


I just don't think those two routines were up to par for Sonya.



> I didn't think NappyTabs's second was nearly as strong, although it was fun. Something about Jordan's movements (and hands) didn't seem right to me. Too loose/open/imprecise.


It was good to see Jordan drop the sex kitten pose. She was more natural and open. I thought the piece was a lot of fun.



> My guesses for bottom 3... Miranda and Robert, Ashley and Chris, Caitlynn and Mitchell, or Jess and Clarise.
> I hope/think Sasha and Alex and Melanie and Marko will sail through to the final eps.


Agreed.



> PS: I can't tell if we're giving up on spoiler tags. Seems like yes?


I have. If people want to be spoiled, they can join the thread before they watch the show. If they don't want to be spoiled, they can join the thread after watching the show.

If I have any advance information, I'll spoiler tag that, but advance information is scarce as hen's teeth this year.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> In season 2, I wanted Benji and Donyelle to win as a couple. They were just magic together. Now I want Melanie and Marko to win together as a couple.


I heart Benji - and his sister Lacey. Some dancers just exude their passion and joy for dancing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I heart Benji - and his sister Lacey. Some dancers just exude their passion and joy for dancing.


Yes, they do. I'm so glad I've taped previous seasons and I can still watch them. I never get tired of it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Did NOT care for that opening routine. Boring, lots of people not in sync, and too many stunts that you could tell were stunts (as opposed to seamlessly worked-in stunts).

Also, not important, but I was kind of bummed to see extensions on Sasha!


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, so ashley and her partner are in the bottom three couples.
expected that.
and two safe couples who should be safe.
All is well with the world so far.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

So, I'm really trying to keep an open mind about this Axis dance... But mostly I couldn't help feeling like the guy ends up being a prop. AT TIMES he felt like a dancer (like when he spun with her, or she spun him) but the wavy arms and the wheeling around just didn't work for me. I almost wanted him to be seated in a fabric swing (a la Cirque du Soleil) to allow him easier, flow-ier movement. Or maybe if the chair had been designed differently... I dunno. Sorry, this is probably really un-PC of me.

I'm disappointed in Caitlynn being in the bottom 3, but that's the luck of the draw (of dance genres). I think we could lose Miranda, Chris, or Robert and any of the guys without me minding too much.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Update after the solos: Okay, I'd like to keep Chris and Robert.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Now THAT was a dance with integrated stunts!!

(Although the guy was kind of a prop again... )


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah but he made an incredible use of strength and control look artistic.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah but he made an incredible use of strength and control look artistic.


Oh, I agree!


----------



## geoffthomas

I would have sent Ashley home....but if she goes next week, I don't have any girls to lose that won't devastate me.
And I say this keeping in mind that I love all of the top 20.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS. DO NOT READ BELOW THIS LINE IF YOU'RE GETTING EMAIL NOTIFICATIONS AND DON'T WANT TO SEE WHO GOES HOME TONIGHT.

.................

Wow, remember how we were talking about watching the other contestants' reactions? They all looked _heartbroken_ about


Spoiler



Miranda


. :/

She gave a great goodbye speech, too.

(To be honest, I would have preferred to lose Jordan this week, but she wasn't an option.)

Sorry to lose


Spoiler



Robert


. (ETA: I totally teared up during his goodbye speech, AND I totally


Spoiler



wooooo-ed


.)


----------



## geoffthomas

I know that I expected Robert to go home, but I am soooooo sad.
Like I already said, I liked all of the top 20.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I know that I expected Robert to go home, but I am soooooo sad.
> Like I already said, I liked all of the top 20.


That's the problem with this season. There is nobody I really want to go home. No total train wrecks, although some dances have not been as good as others.

I really like Ashley and Chris but they seem to be the weakest couple to me. I wouldn't have been upset if they went home. I don't think they'll last much longer. What bothers me is they are still eliminating couples. I don't think they are looking at these dancers individually.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

I thought the Axis (or was it Access?) Dance Company routine was beautiful and very moving.


----------



## crebel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What bothers me is they are still eliminating couples. I don't think they are looking at these dancers individually.


This is exactly what I was coming to post. If they are eliminating couples, why have them dance solos for their lives? While it is nice to repeat couples so that chemistry and trust can grow, I want to see individual strengths with a variety of partners.


----------



## hsuthard

crebel said:


> This is exactly what I was coming to post. If they are eliminating couples, why have them dance solos for their lives? While it is nice to repeat couples so that chemistry and trust can grow, I want to see individual strengths with a variety of partners.


This is my biggest gripe. I really want some of those couple pairings to be shaken up a bit.


----------



## 13500

I am very disappointed to see Miranda and Robert go. Miranda has the best leg extensions. Lil C did not look happy about the decision. I thought Robert did a great job this week, and I would have liked to have seen what he could have progressed to next week. 

I do not see what the judges see in Ryan. I'm very sorry to say it, but, compared to Miranda, she is clunky and lacks stage presence.

Watching the ballroom couple was amazing! My entire family was clapping and gasping at the stunts they pulled off. The strength and grace they had was remarkable.


----------



## hsuthard

You know, I'm starting to think that the voting is as much for the choreography as it is for the dancers themselves. My favorite dances each week are as much because of the choreography, staging, costumes, and music as it is because of the dancers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

hsuthard said:


> You know, I'm starting to think that the voting is as much for the choreography as it is for the dancers themselves. My favorite dances each week are as much because of the choreography, staging, costumes, and music as it is because of the dancers.


It really is a package. If the costumes are bad and the lighting is bad, it makes the dancers look bad. The first year on the new stage, Pauline Mata and her partner (a tapper. I think is name was Peter Sabatino?) danced a Wade Robson routine. That's when they had different backdrops on the stage. The costumes blended right in with the background and you could hardly see the dancers. They got voted off that week.

The dancers do get some input into the choreography and I'm sure the choreographers have some input into the costumes. It all has to work together.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

From Sasha:



Spoiler



Sasha Mallory
Gnight everyone! starting our duet rehearsals tmrw... definitely surprised at the style we picked... pretty sure my face was something like this 0,0 back to grindin sweat tmrw!... oh... the group number is sick, excited to perform it... that is all grin.gif mwah



And it looks like the guest judge next week will be


Spoiler



Gaga


.


----------



## geoffthomas

I will watch, in spite of the guest judge.
Who knows, my opinion might be affected for the better.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I will watch, in spite of the guest judge.
> Who knows, my opinion might be affected for the better.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I'm not going to let her keep me from watching. She might be a different person on the panel. Even if she's not, I'm not going to cut off my nose to spite my face.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

She was a mentor on American Idol this past season, and if I'm not mistaken, I heard she did a good job with it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> She was a mentor on American Idol this past season, and if I'm not mistaken, I heard she did a good job with it.


Mark always says good things about her on Twitter so I'm willing to concede she's probably a nice person. It's her stage persona I can't stand.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

So, yeah, that's not Gaga.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> So, yeah, that's not Gaga.


Sorry, I forgot to post that it would be Carmen Electra. And I had no idea about Travis. Travis will be back to choreographing for Top 12 through at least Top 6.

I'm just wondering if Travis' grandmother dressed him tonight. Despite the outfit, I'm looking forward to his comments.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

LOL @ Travis's grandmother comment. So true.

ZOMG I think I just fell in love with Alex from that pre-dance video.

LOVED the dance too. Very sweet lyrical hip hop. I disagree with the judges COMPLETELY. I actually liked that piece more than Melanie and Marko's. I got into the story with it, especially the stargazing moment at the end.


----------



## geoffthomas

I don't like Travis' "costume" either.


----------



## geoffthomas

I think Ashley and her partner are the weakest tonight.
And I really didn't think Sasha was poppin hard enough tonight....which I thought was strange.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I think Ashley and her partner are the weakest tonight.
> And I really didn't think Sasha was poppin hard enough tonight....which I thought was strange.


No question, but it was a good effort on their part. I really enjoyed that choreo. Would live to see real pros dance it like Dmitri and Lacey and of course, Pasha and Anya.

It's a good thing Sasha is so popular otherwise I would say she and Alex will be in the bottom three.

Jess was wonderful. In fact, I can't comment on Clarice because I couldn't take my eyes off of him.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I thought Ashley was great, but yes, Chris was just trying to survive. They will surely be in the bottom three.

Along with the other ballroom piece, I think. (Jordan and Tadd)

Loved the "zombie"/fashion piece just now. Overall I think it's been a good night. The weak numbers were much stronger than the weak numbers of past weeks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I thought Ashley was great, but yes, Chris was just trying to survive. They will surely be in the bottom three.
> 
> Along with the other ballroom piece, I think. (Jordan and Tadd)
> 
> Loved the "zombie"/fashion piece just now. Overall I think it's been a good night. The weak numbers were much stronger than the weak numbers of past weeks.


This last one reminded me of Wade but only Wade is Wade. Ryan dominated that piece.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nooo, not Mandy!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nooo, not Mandy!


LOL.

I don't know if it was romantic, but it was impressive.


----------



## geoffthomas

The Best for last, IMHO.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I take it back. Beautiful piece, absolutely beautifully danced by Caitlyn and Mitchell.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

By the chills running up and down my spine, I have to agree. Best dance of the night.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm thinking we'll be saying bye-bye to Ashley and Chris tomorrow night.


----------



## geoffthomas

I agree that they were the weakest.


----------



## Margaret

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm thinking we'll be saying bye-bye to Ashley and Chris tomorrow night.


I agree! I am not a big Mandy Moore or Celine Dion fan, but Caitlyn and Mitchell's dance gave me goosebumps.


----------



## 13500

^^Yes.^^

As much as I love Melanie and Marco, Caitlynn and Mitchell stole the show. Was it just me, or were the dances a little blasé last night?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> ^^Yes.^^
> 
> As much as I love Melanie and Marco, Caitlynn and Mitchell stole the show. Was it just me, or were the dances a little blasé last night?


I think they've been a little blase all along.


----------



## 13500

The first week blew me away, and now they are on a decline. But I seem to remember with every season there is one week where I am not impressed by hardly any of the dances. This must be the week. Oh well.


----------



## geoffthomas

One wonders if "America" will get it right with the voting this time?

I keep on finding myself saying I loved all 20.
So there  is noone that I want to see go.


----------



## Tess St John

I just found this thread...so forgive me...BUT I'M SO GLAD I FOUND YOU GUYS. I used to watch with my daughter, but she's off at college now, so I have to watch alone...it just isn't the same.

Dh tried to watch with me the first week, but I told him to go on downstairs...he was bored to tears. Anyway, so glad I can discuss it with you guys. I don't watch the judges comments unless I adore the piece, but I do try to watch the predance clips to learn about the dancers.

Last night was okay, but not super...last season was exceptional though! I loved seeing the dancers from other seasons (many were my favs)...that should be something they do often in my opinion!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tess St John said:


> I just found this thread...so forgive me...BUT I'M SO GLAD I FOUND YOU GUYS. I used to watch with my daughter, but she's off at college now, so I have to watch alone...it just isn't the same.
> 
> Dh tried to watch with me the first week, but I told him to go on downstairs...he was bored to tears. Anyway, so glad I can discuss it with you guys. I don't watch the judges comments unless I adore the piece, but I do try to watch the predance clips to learn about the dancers.
> 
> Last night was okay, but not super...last season was exceptional though! I loved seeing the dancers from other seasons (many were my favs)...that should be something they do often in my opinion!


Welcome, Tess. The more the merrier.

The all stars will be coming back in the Top 10. No word on who they will be and I haven't gotten a hint from any sytycd alum tweeters. Mark is in Taiwan, but he's got a couple of weeks to get back. All we've heard is they have a large pool of all-stars from which to choose. I'm guessing we won't know until we tune in.

Pasha, Anya, Ryan, Ashleigh and Janette are all in Jason Gilkinson's Burn the Floor so I doubt if we'll see any of them. Any thoughts on who might be a ballroom partner? Chelsie and Lacey are probably contractually precluded by DWTS. Heidi is a possibility.


----------



## Tess St John

I hadn't heard that...will the winners come back?  Benji could do ballroom...and Dimitri! Can't wait now!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I just watched the opening routine...did something seem off to anyone else?


----------



## geoffthomas

I am not a fan of the Indian dance....except when performed by someone extremely agile.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, I just got home. Somebody tell me who was eliminated.


----------



## geoffthomas

ashley and chris


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> ashley and chris


Surprise, surprise. Who else was in the bottom three?


----------



## geoffthomas

jordan and tadd
Ryan and Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks. I'm not surprised. Twitterland is very anti-Ryan in general.


----------



## Cuechick

My friend hates Ryan. She feels like they are always pushing her to the for front... and hyping her up. I think it is just a weak partnering... I like Ricky but it is like watching two girls dancing together... there is zero chemistry there.


----------



## geoffthomas

well I don't think Ryan is going to make it to the end anyway.
And all 20 were really good.
So who in the bottom and middle get cut when is not too important.
I am really enjoying this season.
The choreography is lacking.....not enough NappyTabs, and Tice, and others are missing altogether.
But it is still a very good show and I think the dancers are very talented.
IMHO.


----------



## Tess St John

No surprises tonight!


----------



## Margaret

Tess St John said:


> No surprises tonight!


I agree. I wonder if they will continue to eliminate couples each week.


----------



## geoffthomas

If it is like before, they will cut one more couple next week to get down to 5 couples - top ten.
Then they will pair those 10 with "stars" from previous seasons and start cutting one per week.
Did I get that right?


----------



## 13500

Sounds like that is what Gertie wrote.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I gotta say, I don't like the choice to send Ashley home. Her solo was worlds better than Jordan's, who was a one-trick pony in that routine (SO GLAD Nigel called her on it) and overall I think they've been pretty on par so far. Beyond their dancing, Jordan's sex kitten personality annoys me; I really prefer regular old her. The other contestants looked devastated to lose Ashley.

Chris's solo was great, but unfortunately I think he was the right call.

No matter what, though, the cut this week was going to be hard. It's an impressively solid group.

Loved the contemporary ballet performance. I'm a Florence + The Machine fan, so that was exciting. (And the lighting rocked.) But I do like the album version better. (Less vibrations in her voice.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Margaret said:


> I agree. I wonder if they will continue to eliminate couples each week.


They don't always eliminate couples. They might eliminate a guy from one couple and a girl from another couple. The two leftovers will then team up. It doesn't happen often, but it does happen.



geoffthomas said:


> If it is like before, they will cut one more couple next week to get down to 5 couples - top ten.
> Then they will pair those 10 with "stars" from previous seasons and start cutting one per week.
> Did I get that right?


Even though the dancers will be paired with the all stars starting in top 10, they will still eliminate one guy and one girl each week.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you Gertie, I knew the time-line sounded too long my way.


----------



## 13500

Oops, I was wrong. I misread geoffthomas' post. Sorry.


----------



## Marguerite

I think that the pairings make a huge difference in who is cut.  I am sooooo over Jordyn.  I counted her right leg going up 5 times in just that solo.  Boring.  I think that Ryan is a great dancer but for some reason, I am not warming up to her.  It might be that I haven't really liked any of her routines except the last one.  The dancing was great but the choreography was just so so.  Hard to overcome a feminine partner too.  I don't believe in the chemistry.  I think that in her case it was just the luck of the draw.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Looks like


Spoiler



Louis Van Amstel is choreo'ing two dances this week.


----------



## geoffthomas

Now that could be a good thing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

If anybody is interested, the new Design Star starts tonight on HGTV


----------



## Tess St John

I agree Marguerite!

Should be a good week!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I've been on holiday, but still managed to watch where we were staying...just didn't have good internet access. Anyhow, for me, some of the routines didn't really shine last week, partly because of choreography. If Ryan is in the bottom three again this week, I'm sure she's going home.


----------



## Robin Hawke

Dance For Your Life:

Jordan--pull your hair back! Every time you DFYL all I notice is hair in your face.

As for Ryan--I think she's one that can't choreograph, so her DFYLs always look the same. Thought Nigel's comment about showing something else was spot on. It's always tricky when a dancer performs choreography well, but can't demonstrate that skill in the DFYLs

Robin


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah I have to admit that the judges statements bother me.
This is supposed to be a dance competition, not a choreographing competition.
Not very many of the competitors can put together something that sparkles and shows them at their best and can be done in 15 seconds and be different each week.
Give me a break.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

1. @Robin: I thought Nigel's comment about showing something different was directed at Jordan, not Ryan?

2. @geoff: You're right, dancing and choreographing are not mutually inclusive skills. However, a lot of these dancers have been studying or working for years and should be able to pull less than a minute's worth of moves from somewhere. Not to mention, natural musicality WILL make for a better dancer in most cases. I dunno, I guess I just like when the judges push the dancers to improve, rather than just sing their praises (or not).


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah Kristan,
I do agree with you about pushing the contestants.
And I also feel that the best person is the most well-rounded pereformer with multiple facets.
I just object to the judges complaining about good dancers who do a great "dance for your life" - but who don't change that greatness.  Look at most of the b-boys.  They don't suddenly try to do ballroom, that is not the best thing they do.  And they almost always do their best tricks - again and again. Which is ok by me.  I thought that was what the DFYL was supposed to be.
I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Last minute spoilers.



Spoiler



It appears that all of the couples will be dancing two routines this week.
Louis Van Amstel and Travis Wall will each be choreographing two dances.
Tyce is choreographing this week as well.

Ricky and Ryan are dancing a cha cha

Melanie and Marko are dancing a tango.

Nigel said Jesse Tyler Ferguson (Modern Family) will be this week's guest judge and Nicole Scherzinger will be the guest performer on the results show

Jason Gilkison will be back the week of the 18th to choreograph on the show.


----------



## Cuechick

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If anybody is interested, the new Design Star starts tonight on HGTV


I watched it... wonder if there is enough interest for it's own thread...? I have not been real impressed with anyone since the first season. I don't think it is not that easy to find the kind of star power to carry a show. I think David Bromstead and Guy Ferriar (SP) were flukes... they keep trying though!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> I watched it... wonder if there is enough interest for it's own thread...? I have not been real impressed with anyone since the first season. I don't think it is not that easy to find the kind of star power to carry a show. I think David Bromstead and Guy Ferriar (SP) were flukes... they keep trying though!


I guess I missed the season with Guy but David is definitely the only one who's been successful. Myles of Style was very disappointing and the second season winner (can't remember her name) didn't really get off the ground. She got pregnant during the season and gave birth to a handicapped child.

Anyway, I posted here to see if there was enough interest. I'll go ahead and start the thread and see who joins us.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Disagree with the comments on the pasa doble. Good concept, but their execution seemed like a bunch of steps rather than a fluid dance --- and many missed hits in the middle. Disappointing for me, because I like Sasha and Alex so much.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Disagree with the comments on the pasa doble. Good concept, but their execution seemed like a bunch of steps rather than a fluid dance --- and many missed hits in the middle. Disappointing for me, because I like Sasha and Alex so much.


Good choreo and the music added to it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Travis ... be still my heart. Jordan was powerful without being all sex kitteny. Tadd was fantastic.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Now THAT (Tad and Jordan) was what I'm looking for in a dance. As Mary Murphy said, "the perfect symphony between style, movement, and technique."

(And Jordan's hair was up!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky's hat is too big and too far down his forehead. This dance needed to be smooth and sophisticated and it wasn't.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Underwhelmed by this hip hop, which makes me even less okay with the fact that their costumes are propaganda. It's one thing to promote the cause during the pre-dance package, but I'm not a fan of it being shoved at me, no matter how good the cause.

And for crying out loud, can't they close their dang mouths?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Underwhelmed by this hip hop, which makes me even less okay with the fact that their costumes are propaganda. It's one thing to promote the cause during the pre-dance package, but I'm not a fan of it being shoved at me, no matter how good the cause.
> 
> And for crying out loud, can't they close their dang mouths?


Yes, agreed.

And they were so out of sync it was pathetic.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Underwhelmed by this hip hop, which makes me even less okay with the fact that their costumes are propaganda. It's one thing to promote the cause during the pre-dance package, but I'm not a fan of it being shoved at me, no matter how good the cause.
> 
> And for crying out loud, can't they close their dang mouths?


My husband said this one was remedial hip hop


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I didn't think Melanie was comfortable with this dance.


----------



## geoffthomas

I love them.
But I did not like the dance both the choreo and them doing it.


----------



## geoffthomas

Clarice and Jess very strong, I thought.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I love them.
> But I did not like the dance both the choreo and them doing it.


M&M or Jesslynn?


----------



## geoffthomas

sasha and alexander - tyce choreo - liked it, didn't love it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> M&M or Jesslynn?


Hah, cute nicknames!

M&M looked good to me. Not AS good as usual, maybe, but still good.

I found Jesslyn's movements quite pleasing, but the costumes were a bit overdone/distracting. (So was Jess's gaping mouth!)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

geoffthomas said:


> sasha and alexander - tyce choreo - liked it, didn't love it.


I'm somewhere in between like and love. I do think it was one of the better routines of the night, but that's not necessarily saying much. And Ales totally smacked Sasha in the face, lol.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Hah, cute nicknames!
> 
> M&M looked good to me. Not AS good as usual, maybe, but still good.
> 
> I found Jesslyn's movements quite pleasing, but the costumes were a bit overdone/distracting. (So was Jess's gaping mouth!)


Is Ryan's fish-mouth contagious?

Enjoyed Sasha's routine. BTW, that isn't just Sasha (her). It's also a diminutive for Alexander so Sasha is the generic for both of them. But he did stand out more tonight. She is just so dominant on the stage and I'm glad she's been carrying him. I think we'll be able to see how great he is when he's away from her.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Is Ryan's fish-mouth contagious?


Actually I think Ryan is one of the least-worst offenders. Sadly Melanie and Sasha, my two faves, seem to be particularly prone to my pet peeve.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sweet but no big deal.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Euuwww did he have to mention Tony Basil?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ugh. No. Just... no. Jordan's technique was great, but the dance was just... not there for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ryan has been very heavy-footed tonight.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Beginning and end were great; middle felt a bit dragged on. But I enjoyed it.

(And okay, Gertie, you win: Ryan fish-mouthed a lot this time.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Beginning and end were great; middle felt a bit dragged on. But I enjoyed it.
> 
> (And okay, Gertie, you win: Ryan fish-mouthed a lot this time.)


Didn't notice. She was just too difficult to watch in that piece.

I think we're separating the wheat from the chaff tonight.


----------



## geoffthomas

Not liking Jordan's work tonight.


----------



## geoffthomas

Now Caitlyn and Mitchell were fantastic.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Really? There were some great moments, but I wasn't wow-ed overall. That's kind of how I feel about the whole night so far...


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow.
That one point when Mitchell did that sweeping round house with his leg and Caitlyn was doing a different leg thing next to him - neat.


----------



## geoffthomas

I thought that Melanie and Marko were better in the first dance.
Even though I like most of what the do.
This is looking a little "clumsy" in the choreo to me.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I liked this one a lot. I didn't see her trying to convince him to go to the light; more like him trying to keep her away from the light. But that's a nitpick. Their movements were gorgeous.

Completely besides the point, but Mary's dress is really fascinating me tonight. I love the texture/pattern up top.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hmmmm M&M get contemporary for their last dance together? Guess who Nigel wants in the top four. 

Melanie was absolutely seamless and Marko's strength is a wonderful setting for her. Can't wait to see who they're paired up with next week.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I *think* that routine was good, but I could barely see it past the fish-mouths. Siiiiiigh. I actually just tweeted Nigel (which I've never done before) to beg him to tell the dancers to keep their mouths closed when they dance.


----------



## geoffthomas

M&M are great.
Liked the first dance of theirs best.


----------



## geoffthomas

My bottom three tonight:
Ryan and partner
Sasha and partner
Jordan and partner

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> My bottom three tonight:
> Ryan and partner
> Sasha and partner
> Jordan and partner
> 
> Just sayin......


What are you trying to say, Geoff? 

I think this is the end of Ryan and Ricky.

I know the dancers aren't responsible for the choreography, but they need to bring whatever they can to sell the choreography they are given to the audience. I'm betting that M&M rehearsed that Tango some more after a so-so performance this afternoon.


----------



## geoffthomas

I thought that clarice and jess were powerful tonight - both dances were fine.
M&M - love marko and melanie.
and I think Caitlyn is fab .... like Mitchell too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I thought that clarice and jess were powerful tonight - both dances were fine.
> M&M - love marko and melanie.
> and I think Caitlyn is fab .... like Mitchell too.


I'm going to watch again tomorrow on the Fox website. I'm so bummed that I won't be able to watch the results tomorrow night. I want to see who the all stars are, especially the ballroom dancers.

So, somebody keep track and post them for me, please?


----------



## Marguerite

I am going to make a prediction that R &R are going home tonight.  I think that Ryan has just not connected and I know why she hasn't connected with me.  She just seems insecure and hesitant.  I also haven't seen any chemistry with her partner.


----------



## geoffthomas

That fits with my figuring.

The sad thing about this season is that the entire top 20 were wonderful so I don't want to see anyone go home.
The wonderful thing about this season is that I am happy no matter who is left.

just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> That fits with my figuring.
> 
> The sad thing about this season is that the entire top 20 were wonderful so I don't want to see anyone go home.
> The wonderful thing about this season is that I am happy no matter who is left.
> 
> just sayin.....


That works for me.


----------



## Cuechick

Such sad news about Alex! 

Incase you missed the announcement he injured his other Achilles heal and will not be an all-star.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is heartbreaking news about Alex Wong.

And....

At least Ryan and her partner are in the bottom.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> Such sad news about Alex!
> 
> Incase you missed the announcement he injured his other Achilles heal and will not be an all-star.


Oh, poor guy.

So who are the allstars and how did Alexander get eliminated? Ryan was eliminated, too, right?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

YAY ... Cat's been nominated for an EMMY. Tom Bergeron is tough competition but I'm happy she's been nominated at last.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pasha, Chelsie, Alison, Twitch, Kathryn and Robert. Did I get them all?


----------



## geoffthomas

I think that is the list.
Sorry we didn't get the list for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I think that is the list.
> Sorry we didn't get the list for you.


That's okay. I picked it up on Twitter.


----------



## Marguerite

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Pasha, Chelsie, Alison, Twitch, Kathryn and Robert. Did I get them all?


I know Melody was in there from season 1. I am kind of excited to see her since this will be the first time season 1 will be represented in the all star line up.


----------



## Tess St John

Poor Alex. I wasn't surprised by the judge's choices...


----------



## Margaret

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Pasha, Chelsie, Alison, Twitch, Kathryn and Robert. Did I get them all?


I think that Comfort was also an all-star. As far as the eliminations - the judges thought that both Ryan and Alexander did not do great jobs with their solos. Ryan's elimination was unanimous, Alexander's was not.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Marguerite said:


> I know Melody was in there from season 1. I am kind of excited to see her since this will be the first time season 1 will be represented in the all star line up.


Melody is great. I didn't see Season 1 but watched some clips on youtube. She really deserved to win.

Here's the full list.

Allison Holker (season 2), Brandon Bryant (season 5), Chelsie Hightower (season 4), Comfort Fedoke (season 4), Kathryn McCormick (season 6), Melody Lacayanga (season 1), Pasha Kovalev (season 3), Robert Roldan (season 7) and Stephen "Twitch" Boss (season 4)

Pasha without Anya? I'm really surprised. And Kathryn has just been cast in the lead for Step Up 4. I guess it will be a while before they start shooting.

Apparently, Alex's injury happened while performing the same move that caused the injury the first time. Don't do that anymore, Alex.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah Gertie, the same move but the other foot.


----------



## Cuechick

Yeah he posted this image on twitter... he seems in good spirits tweet wise...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Loved last night's opening group number.
Great to see Melinda back in the tap.
Caitlin's solo is okay... (Sometimes I wonder if people are just improving.)
I did think Ryan showed something new/different in her solo.
Ricky's movements are _incredible_.
No way were we going to lose Sasha -- her solo was just further proof.
What the eff is Alex wearing? His solo is beautiful though!
(Would rather have kept him and lost Mitchell.)
The dancers in the "pit" appear to really be rooting for Ricky and Sasha.
Agree with Nigel that Ryan seemed to have given up tonight. But... she was kind of justified, wasn't she?

All right, we've got a FANTASTIC top 10. Now let's see some choreography worthy of their talent.


----------



## Cuechick

I thought this was pretty funny, lots of good Alex stuff on youtube:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Too cute. What is it about that song? First the football team on Glee and now this. I watched another one of the videos. He is such a phenomenal dancer. Maybe someone up there is trying to tell him something like stick to ballet and you won't get injured.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Celeb judge this week is


Spoiler



Neil Patrick Harris


. Can't wait for that.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey the show is certainly entertaining this season.
Maybe the choreography could be better.
And maybe the training of the competitors could be better.
But the raw talent is good and fairly even.
And I am enjoying the show.


----------



## 13500

I think the calibre of dancers is very high this season, but the choreography is not blowing me away. This is puzzling to me. I would assume better talent to work with would mean amazing pieces, but only a few were such. Not that I am not enjoying the show. I love it. I guess I miss Mia and Wade. 

What do you think?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

First: LOL at the Alex / Single Ladies video. The costumes are what make that particularly random and hilarious. Thanks for sharing, *Gertie*!

Second: I agree with you, *Karen*. This season's dancers = top notch, choreography = lackluster. I agree with you too, *geoffthomas*, it's an entertaining season. I don't think SYTYCD has ever been *bad*. But I've seen better, and I hope to see it again this season. (It's entirely possible that choreographers are "saving" better routines for the Top 10.)


----------



## Marguerite

I miss Mia Michaels.  She was hard to work with maybe but seldom boring.  Sonja's pieces all look like the same type.  Nappy Tap is still good but I really didn't like the bird number.


----------



## prairiesky

A few comments: I really miss Mia Michaels. I loved her choreography and I also liked her as a judge. She hurt a few feelings, but I always felt that she had the dancer's best interests at heart.
I think that the wrong guy was sent home.
I think it was Ryan's turn to go....she kept being in the bottom. But, I don't understand the negative comments about her. She dances well, I think that her big smile was genuine...it is a really BIG smile but what is wrong with that. I loved her in the zombie dance. Not so much her Cha-cha.
I'm not super happy with the guest judges....what do they really add except color commentary? I really do like


Spoiler



Neal Patrick Harris


 though.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Late to the party here, but as I thought, Ryan went home. I'm not sure they sent the right guy home. All three are strong dancers and it wasn't that clearcut for me. But I can't wait to see them pair up with the professionals. Clearly, some partnerships were better than others chemistry-wise, and I'm actually happy to see most of them split up.

It's interesting, but the Canadian version is on Mon. and Tues., nights. The first two dancers were eliminated last week. So far, Mary Murphy has been judging finals and the first night of top 20. I thought this show was live, and if it is, she's doing a lot of flying back and forth! She wasn't there for the elimination round on Tues., night.

The Canadian dancers are again strong this year, with girls just as strong as the guys. Still waiting for personalities and favorites to emerge!

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I have spoilers!!!



Spoiler



Jason Gilkison will be back the week of the 18th to choreograph on the show.

General:
- Stacey Tookey choreographing, Ade Obayomi assisting
- Ryan and Ashleigh Di Lello were at the studios, but not sure what they were doing. Ryan possibly the 10th all star?

Dances:
Allison Holker & Ricky Jaime
Pasha Kovalev & Melanie Moore
Comfort Fedoke & (Marko Germar or Tadd Gadduang)
Twitch Boss & Sasha Mallory
Melody Lacayanga & Mitchell Kelly
Kathryn McCormick & Jess LeProtto
Brandon Bryant & Jordan Casanova - Desmond Richardson (this should be phenomenal, I love DR)
Chelsie Hightower & (Marko Germar or Tadd Gadduang)
Robert Roldan & (Caitlynn Lawson or Clarice Ordaz)
? & (Caitlynn Lawson or Clarice Ordaz)


----------



## geoffthomas

cool


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Spoiler



Looks like Tyce, Chuck Maldonado and Tessandra Chavez choreographing this week, too.
Also rumors of another Bollywood.

Most likely Chuck will get Twitch and Sasha. Twitch has already worked with Chuck but I think Sasha will struggle.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Lol sorry to start the complaining so soon, but I really dislike Cat's hair and dress tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Lol sorry to start the complaining so soon, but I really dislike Cat's hair and dress tonight.


I think she's worn that dress before.


----------



## geoffthomas

Really nice to see Chelsea Hightower back here.
Marko was pretty good.

Sasha listened and did some newstuff in her solo.

Desmond provided nice choreo, not sure I am liking Jordan.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Really nice to see Chelsea Hightower back here.
> Marko was pretty good.
> 
> Sasha listened and did some newstuff in her solo.


Wasn't to happy about that solo. She more or less just rolled around the floor.



> Desmond provided nice choreo, not sure I am liking Jordan.


Jordan handled it though.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Chelsie was always one of my faves. 

Kind of agree with Gertie about Sasha's solo.

Brandon is spectacularly talented; anyone would pale by comparison.
I loved the in-sync parts, but some of it didn't fit the music for me.


----------



## geoffthomas

thank you Kristan.
Brandon is so strong and was so special that it made it hard to watch Jordan.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I agree with Nigel. Tadd out danced Comfort. It's like she all of a sudden turned girlie and couldn't get into the moves.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I just didn't think it was that great overall. The praise surprised me. Although NPH did pick out the best move (with the vest lift off the floor).

Jess's solo was great, though. A step toward winning me over.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ah, a little Fosse. I'm smiling. NPH that's from Fosse's All That Jazz.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am going out on a limb here and saying that I loved Caitlyn and Pasha.
Wow.
What a great Argentine Tango.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, trying to breathe after that Argentine Tango. Beautifully danced. Did not like Pasha's suit although it helped keep focus on Caitlynn. I didn't like the suit Marko wore for the Samba, either. It was hard to see his movements.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Agree about Marko's suit.
Didn't notice Pasha's. Which I guess confirms what you said.
Caitlynn was so lovely.
Best piece of the night so far.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Breakfast of Champions indeed.
Tied with tango for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yes, Sasha was outstanding. I liked it even more than the Tango.


----------



## geoffthomas

Twitch and Sasha great.
I still like the Tango best........
but
Sasha was probably being held back by her top 20 partner.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That was a lovely dance but not spectacular.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Agreed. NPH's comments to Jess about his facial expressions was fantastic.

Btw, does anyone know anything about Step Up 4?? I know Kathryn got a part -- but a lead? And what's the story? Setting? Anything?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Agreed. NPH's comments to Jess about his facial expressions was fantastic.
> 
> Btw, does anyone know anything about Step Up 4?? I know Kathryn got a part -- but a lead? And what's the story? Setting? Anything?


Yes, Kathryn got the lead. Adam hasn't tweeted anything about it that I've seen. Just checked IMDB ... WADE ROBSON is directing!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oops, Wade dropped out.

Summit Entertainment has hired music video director Scott Speer to helm the next installment of their dance franchise, Step Up 4. Wade Robson was previously set to direct, although he dropped out for personal reasons.

Scott Speer previously directed episodes of the web series The LXD: The League of Extraordinary Dancers, which is created by Step Up 3D director Jon M. Chu.

Jenny Mayer is writing the screenplay for Step Up 4, although no plot details have been revealed at this time. However, like Step Up 3D, Step Up 4 will be shot in 3D.

Jon M. Chu will serve as executive producer on Step Up 4, with Adam Shankman and Jennifer Gibgot producing. A summer start date is currently being planned for Step Up 4.


----------



## crebel

I thought Twitch and Sasha were fantastic.  One of the hottest routines of any season.  

We didn't see Pasha's chest - what's up with that?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Lol crebel, you must not be watching live. Just keep going. You'll get it soon enough.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Melanie is absolutely seamless and graceful and beautiful. Second goosebumps of the night.


----------



## crebel

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Lol crebel, you must not be watching live. Just keep going. You'll get it soon enough.


Yes, I saw as soon as I had posted!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Lol crebel, you must not be watching live. Just keep going. You'll get it soon enough.


Yeah ... sigh


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

The second half of that Ricky/Allison piece rocked. First half Ricky was... almost held back by his technicality. Too rigid, too perfect. When he loosened up, it really came alive.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I adore Alison. Ricky certainly kept up with her and I loved the choreo.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yes, that one-armed lift was great, but he kind of thumped her down on the floor. I'll bet she's bruised.


----------



## geoffthomas

I THOUGHT I heard her hit the floor.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

One of the only Bollywoods I've liked lately.
But is Robert like ridiculously fake-tanned right now? Or is that just me?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> One of the only Bollywoods I've liked lately.
> But is Robert like ridiculously fake-tanned right now? Or is that just me?


I thought it was a cute dance but I'm sick of the kissing. This isn't the Dating Game.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Great show tonight. I'll be watching again tomorrow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Poor Cat. She should get the Emmy just for reeling off all those numbers.


----------



## prairiesky

I think that everyone stepped it up tonight.  Dancing with the stars brought out the best in them.  And, Pasha (sigh)....love him.  Melanie and Marko are still my favorites, but I loved Sasha and Twitch number.  And, I agree, that Bollywood number was so fast and difficult; it was the first one that I have halfway liked.  My sis thinks that Bollywood is the kiss of death.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I think Mitchell will be the boy to go.
Not sure about the girls. Jordan?

I don't think Bollywood is the kiss of death as much as some dances (like the jive? waltz? one of those) but I don't think Clarice is as popular as Sasha or Melanie. I can't tell if Caitlynn is popular, but I have to believe her tango wow-ed most of America tonight.


----------



## Marguerite

I thought that Tyce's first number was so weak.  His second was great but it wa the only one I've liked of his this season.  I think that I would be a bit bummed out to have had to dance his first.  Haven't all of his ended up in the bottom this season?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Marguerite said:


> I thought that Tyce's first number was so weak. His second was great but it wa the only one I've liked of his this season. I think that I would be a bit bummed out to have had to dance his first. Haven't all of his ended up in the bottom this season?


Tyce's Broadway is the new kiss of death. On the other hand, his contemporary can absolutely make a dancer. Remember Ivan and Alison dancing _Why_?

Actually, there wasn't anything wrong with the Broadway. It was pretty faithful to Fosse's original dance, at least in spirit. Melody did a good job, but I think I remember her doing something to All That Jazz in Season 1.

Yes, I was right.


----------



## Tess St John

Oh, we had company last night...I gotta go watch right now!!!


----------



## Tess St John

I love seeing the all stars and I fall more and more in love with Pashe every time I see him...Brandon could always dance...Robert's growing on me, and who couldn't love Twitch.

I don't have a fav contestant this season like I usually do...and they're usually guys for some reason...I do like Marko and Ricky, but I don't look forward to their solos like I used to with Neil, Danny, Travis, and Kent.


----------



## geoffthomas

ok Mitchell in the bottom 4.
and Clarice - well maybe Bollywood is the kiss of death.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Didn't realize it was going to be a bottom 4, but I guess that makes sense.

I think Jess's "neutral" expression is that tight smile that looks like a smirk, and that's why he always seems so smug/arrogant. He really ought to listen to what NPH said last night and try to have a truly neutral expression. I'm beginning to think he's more likable than he comes off.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm not surprised that Mitchell went home. In a way, I'm not surprised that Clarice went home.

Anybody know who the all-stars are for next week? I heard Pasha and Anya are both coming back.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I missed some of the announcement, but I believe Ade and Lauren Froderman (last season's winner) are back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I missed some of the announcement, but I believe Ade and Lauren Froderman (last season's winner) are back.


They just love Ade. A lot of people do. I'm just not one of them.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Hehe, I am.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Hehe, I am.


I don't know why I'm bucking the crowd on this one. Maybe he'll grow on me next week.


----------



## Cuechick

Well this is where Tyce got his ideal and it was a bit too similar imo, I think that was why NPH disliked it... I can't imagine he never saw this movie.
Even the costumes are similar...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> Well this is where Tyce got his ideal and it was a bit too similar imo, I think that was why NPH disliked it... I can't imagine he never saw this movie.
> Even the costumes are similar...


I knew what it was from immediately. The way NPH was talking, I think he didn't have a clue. Nigel had to set him straight.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Can someone tell me the name of the guest dancer again? He was spectacular! I'm trying to find out more about his background.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Can someone tell me the name of the guest dancer again? He was spectacular! I'm trying to find out more about his background.


Daniil Simkin was the guest dancer.

Ivan, Jaimie, Anya, Pasha, Lauren Gottleib, Ade, Neil and Lauren Froderman are the all stars for next week. It'll be good to see Ivan again.


----------



## 13500

I'm not surprised about Clarice or Mitchell, although I am sorry to see Mitchell go. His solo work is fantastic in his own style, but I do not think he brought it as much when he partnered.

I like the idea of mixing up the all stars each week. It's fun to see everyone again.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Daniil Simkin was the guest dancer.
> 
> Ivan, Jaimie, Anya, Pasha, Lauren Gottleib, Ade, Neil and Lauren Froderman are the all stars for next week. It'll be good to see Ivan again.


Thanks, Gertie. I'm so looking forward to next week's all stars. Neil, Jaimie, Anya, Pasha, Ivan, and the Laurens all all favorites of mine!! Not terribly sad to see Mitchell and Clarice go, even though they're both terrific dancers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Spoiler



Jonathan Roberts and Nappy Tabs are choreographing. I think this is the week for Lady Gagme and next week is Cristina Applegate.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sounds like the fun is going to continue.


----------



## hsuthard

I adored Ivan, I'll be happy to see him!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

hsuthard said:


> I adored Ivan, I'll be happy to see him!


Me, too. At first I was so mad at him for holding Alison back and then there was that magic moment.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh hey! Rob Marshall went to my college. (Carnegie Mellon Univ in Pittsburgh.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I agree with Nigel that Sasha was a little stiff, but it wasn't a bad routine.

Ivan rocked!!! I didn't watch his season, so it's neat to see him. Caitlynn was fine but Ivan was better.


----------



## Cuechick

Ivan!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Jordan and Ade looked great together! Probably the best I've seen Jordan dance. The choreo wasn't amazing or meaningful, and yet it really worked.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

LOL at Cuechick.

Both Neal and Ade seem to have put on a bit of weight... but whatevs, I still love 'em!

Neal and Melanie did a great job overcoming that super cheesy song. Mandy's choreo was pretty decent, I thought.


----------



## crebel

That. Was. Amazing!! (Neal & Melanie) What a leap.  Fantastic!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ricky and Anya was so-so.

Jess impressed me with that hip hop!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I really am thinking now that the choreographers have been saving the best for the top 10. Tadd and Lauren were hotttt!

Gaga's comments are all kinda... lol, just left of center. But it's amusing to me.


----------



## Cuechick

It seemed like Nigel just told Jess he expected him to leave the show soon... "when you leave the show" not "if" ...!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cuechick said:


> It seemed like Nigel just told Jess he expected him to leave the show soon... "when you leave the show" not "if" ...!


Haha I totally missed that!

Allison totally killed that routine. She was amazing. Marko did a good job too, but I could barely take my eyes off Allison.


----------



## geoffthomas

I think Jordan was fab tonight with Ade.  I had started to write her off.  Not now.
Melanie and Caitlyn were fine.
Anya is always wonderful - I thought Ricky was not keeping up with her.


Marko!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I wonder how NappyTabs feels about Gaga ripping on their choreo...

I liked Marko and Ricky's routine, but dude, Marko totally out "crunked" Ricky!
As much as I like Ricky, I think Nigel's right, he's probably going to be in the bottom 4.


----------



## geoffthomas

Not as excited about tonight's show as last weeks.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I thought the first half of tonight was fabulous! Second half was not as good, but I liked the same-sex numbers.


----------



## geoffthomas

I thought sasha and melanie were fab - actually liked this sonya number.
But agree that the second half was weaker.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> Ivan!!!!!!!


For those of you who missed Season 2, this is Ivan's break out dance with the incomparable Alison. Up to this point he was about to be voted off.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Melanie and Neil, Marko and Alison, Melanie and Sasha. Did anybody else dance? Oh, yes, Ivan was fabulous. So smooth and assured and I just love him.

I think Sasha screwed up two of the lifts with Pasha. I was surprised they didn't call her on it. Overall, I think Melanie is the better dancer, but in her own style, Sasha can keep up with Melanie.

Good show except for the green haired judge who wouldn't shut up.


----------



## geoffthomas

I thought Neal was great - nice to see him again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I thought Neal was great - nice to see him again.


I was glad to see Melanie got him. They kept talking about her leap, but that was some catch Neal made.


----------



## Cuechick

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> For those of you who missed Season 2, this is Ivan's break out dance with the incomparable Alison. Up to this point he was about to be voted off.


I cried when he finally was, only time I've ever done that. He and Katie are my all time favorites...!

So true Gerdie about that catch! I love Neal too, very cute!


----------



## prairiesky

IMO Sonya won the night in choreography.  I loved both of her dances....Melanie's leap and Neal's catch was fabulous.  The last dance was so cool...I really like those two girls.  I actually enjoyed GAGA.  She has a unique perspective that I thought was fun.  Marko won for the guys tonight for me.  (Not because of his mom either).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ricky over Tadd?? I have to admit, that's a big surprise. I think Jess should go, then.

Between Caitlynn and Jordan I don't know. Guess I'll wait for the solos.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah, Ricky was the weakest.
So Jess (love him) would be my choice to leave now.
And Jordan is a one-trick pony so it should be her night to go.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Wow, yeah, did Jordan even TRY in that solo? It felt so predictable and half-hearted.

Jess's solo was great, as was Tadd's.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Surprised that Tadd was in the bottom but I think they'll keep him over Jess. His solo was wonderful. Nigel does love Jordan, so she's still got a shot to stay in. I'm kind of ambivalent about the judges still deciding at this point.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, so Jordan goes.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I think they made the right call in both cases.

This is such a talented group!! Melissa and Sasha ARE "the beasts" that Nigel declared early on, though. There's no denying that.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yes and Yes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think we already know the top four. Melanie, Sasha, Marko and Tadd. It's going to be an incredible finalle.


----------



## geoffthomas

You bet it will.
This is going to be great.


----------



## 13500

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think we already know the top four. Melanie, Sasha, Marko and Tadd. It's going to be an incredible finalle.


Yes!

We were out of town for the past few days, so I just watched this week's episodes. WOW! Melanie and Neil and Marko and Allison--gorgeous dances. Killer routine of the evening was definitely Sasha and Melanie. Best female dance pairing ever!

I enjoyed Gaga's perspectives.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All stars for this week



Spoiler



Jaimie, Ellenore, Kent, Pasha, Twitch, and Janette Manrara


----------



## geoffthomas

Nice crew!
Looking forward to seeing Kent again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Nice crew!
> Looking forward to seeing Kent again.


Yes, especially Kent.


----------



## Cuechick

Add me to the Kent fan club!

I would also love to see Travis dance again... he is a great choreographer but he was also one of the best dancers ever, imo.


----------



## Robin Hawke

I'm loving all of the guest judges. Even Gaga's digs at the choreographers. Felt it was coming from a candid perspective.

This is my favorite period--when we are left with outstanding dancers and before the judges resort to, "America will vote. Everyone has a shot."  This middle period seems to have gone on longer this year, perhaps because the first twenty all had incredible strengths.

Robin


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Robin Hawke said:


> I'm loving all of the guest judges. Even Gaga's digs at the choreographers. Felt it was coming from a candid perspective.
> 
> This is my favorite period--when we are left with outstanding dancers and before the judges resort to, "America will vote. Everyone has a shot." This middle period seems to have gone on longer this year, perhaps because the first twenty all had incredible strengths.
> 
> Robin


Starting Top 10, the judges bow out. Not this year. I believe that Nigel wanted to save Jordan week before last because she was the low vote getter. He wanted to do it again this past week but he got out voted this time.


----------



## 13500

^^That would not surprise me. 

Sounds like we are in for a great show this week.


----------



## Tess St John

LOVE KENT. He would have won last year if he hadn't had to do that dance with Robert and if there would have been 2 boys and 2 girls in the final!!!! Of course, that's just my opinion!

LOVED seeing Ivan! And I'm a huge Neil fan!!! So last week rocked!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tess St John said:


> LOVE KENT. He would have won last year if he hadn't had to do that dance with Robert and if there would have been 2 boys and 2 girls in the final!!!! Of course, that's just my opinion!
> 
> LOVED seeing Ivan! And I'm a huge Neil fan!!! So last week rocked!


Yes, yes and yes.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> For those of you who missed Season 2, this is Ivan's break out dance with the incomparable Alison. Up to this point he was about to be voted off.


I remember Ivan, well, Gertie. It was great to see him again, and Neil has always been my favorite! The routines were amazing. I'm going out on a huge limb here, but I believe Melanie could take the whole thing.

I was surprised Jess didn't go earlier. He's a great dancer, but for me the connection thing was lacking. I really think the structure of this season is terrific!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I remember Ivan, well, Gertie. It was great to see him again, and Neil has always been my favorite! The routines were amazing. I'm going out on a huge limb here, but I believe Melanie could take the whole thing.
> 
> I was surprised Jess didn't go earlier. He's a great dancer, but for me the connection thing was lacking. I really think the structure of this season is terrific!


I may actually start voting for Melanie. She is really wonderful.


----------



## Marguerite

Melanie is probably my all time favorite.  I have watched all of the seasons and I think she is fantastic!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here are some pairings.



Spoiler



Kent and Sasha are doing a Tyce contemporary. Speculation is that Melanie will get Twitch since she hasn't done a HH yet. Maybe Caitlynn and Pasha.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Love love LOVED the concept. Not so sure about the execution... (Melanie & Twitch's hip hop) Thoughts?


----------



## geoffthomas

I LIKED it.
They were on - together.
I agree with little C, it was fast for "hitting it".
Yah?

buckness?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Yeah, I definitely think the music was part of what was hard for me to get into. There were a couple parts where I thought she looked "sloppy"/loose, but then again, I think that was part of the choreo this time. That's a bit different for NappyTabs.

Ultimately I think I liked it, it was just so far out of the realm of what I was expecting.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Okay, by the end of THAT one (Sasha and Kent's) I was crying. I wasn't sure it would live up to the package, but wow. It hit me. (And the music/lyrics did contribute to that.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Okay, by the end of THAT one (Sasha and Kent's) I was crying. I wasn't sure it would live up to the package, but wow. It hit me. (And the music/lyrics did contribute to that.)


My goosebumps tell the tale.


----------



## geoffthomas

And as good as Sasha is, Kent helped and the choreography was powerful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> And as good as Sasha is, Kent helped and the choreography was powerful.


Yes, and the wall added to the drama.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kiss her feet? eeuuuwwww!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I thought the chandelier prop was a waste and really kind of ruined the piece because it became a gimmick. The rest of it was quite good. And I love seeing Ellinore again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:



> I thought the chandelier prop was a waste and really kind of ruined the piece because it became a gimmick. The rest of it was quite good. And I love seeing Ellinore again.


Both the chandelier and the music ruined the piece. I do love Ellenore, though.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ugh, and I like both of them, but I was not impressed with either Ricky or Caitlynn's solos. Caitlynn's was all the same trick, and Ricky's was just... eh, kind of the same thing (different trick/move though, of course).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Ugh, and I like both of them, but I was not impressed with either Ricky or Caitlynn's solos. Caitlynn's was all the same trick, and Ricky's was just... eh, kind of the same thing (different trick/move though, of course).


I agree with Nigel, though. Tadd did very well, but there should have been fewer tricks and more dancing. I prefer Tadd over Ricky in the finals. He has been very versatile and deserves to be there.

Agree that the solos were unimpressive. Caitlynn's got to know that she'll never overtake Sasha and Melanie. Although Courtney was a surprise when everyone thought Chelsie would be in the finals.


----------



## geoffthomas

I love Dimitri but I don't think he did a good job on the choreo for Marko. Only the cape-thing was strong enough.
Poor Marko.
Also didn't like Sonja's choreography at all - sorry for Tadd.
Yes Ricky and Caitlyn need someone to chorograph for them....they just don't know what to do in the solos.


----------



## geoffthomas

I didn't like Ricky as much as the judges did.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

geoffthomas said:


> I didn't like Ricky as much as the judges did.


Me either. What's with all the props? I don't mind a few choiceful props, but it seems like all the choreographers are jumping on this bandwagon...

I liked Tadd's solo. He's a bboy -- of course he's going to have tricks. He still shows musicality and good use of the stage.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I didn't like Ricky as much as the judges did.


He's pretty good but he's just another contemporary dancer. He doesn't have stage presence.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

To me it's not a Samba without Samba Rolls. I know how difficult they are and that's why they should include them. And they didn't do just one or two. Caitlynn did a really good job although I must admit I didn't watch her the whole time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I enjoyed Sasha's solo. Her choice of music was good, too.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I enjoyed Sasha's solo. Her choice of music was good, too.


Yep. Sasha and Melanie are TOPS.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Melanie pulled out the stops for her solo. She knew she had to outdance Sasha.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I don't think she OUTdanced Sasha. I think the two are very much on par...

I liked this "whacking" style. It's like disco, in a way. I mean, it's not gonna be a fave of mine, but it was cute/fun/well danced by Sasha and Ricky.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I don't think she OUTdanced Sasha. I think the two are very much on par...


No, I don't think she did either but she knew she had to step it up. When it comes to contemporary, they are pretty equal. I just feel that Melanie is more versatile than Sasha.



> I liked this "whacking" style. It's like disco, in a way. I mean, it's not gonna be a fave of mine, but it was cute/fun/well danced by Sasha and Ricky.


I don't think the style did anything for either Ricky or Sasha. Yes, it was cute and fun.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah Ricky was unfortunate to dance with Sasha because she showed him up.
I think the final should be Sasha and Melanie.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> No, I don't think she did either but she knew she had to step it up. When it comes to contemporary, they are pretty equal. I just feel that Melanie is more versatile than Sasha.


Haha, I was thinking the opposite. Melanie shines in contemporary but, as Nigel said others have said, she wasn't pushed into as many "uncomfortable" genres. Sasha (for me) has shined in pretty much everything.


----------



## geoffthomas

I like having little C back.
And I really am liking C Applegate.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I like having little C back.
> And I really am liking C Applegate.


Over on Twitter, a lot of people are asking why CA is a judge. Don't they ever listen to the intros?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Over on Twitter, a lot of people are asking why CA is a judge. Don't they ever listen to the intros?


{rolls eyes} Whatever. She's great, and her comments have actually been quite good/interesting.

Loved this piece with Tadd and Melanie!! From the package, I thought the concept was too complex for a short piece, but they really pulled it off.

And I love when the partners do "parallel" but not identical movements.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> {rolls eyes} Whatever. She's great, and her comments have actually been quite good/interesting.


I think she's a great guest judge and she knows dance.



> Loved this piece with Tadd and Melanie!! From the package, I thought the concept was too complex for a short piece, but they really pulled it off.
> 
> And I love when the partners do "parallel" but not identical movements.


I thought Tadd did quite well and he deserves to be in the final. Melanie was wonderful as usual. No one will ever replace Alison as my favorite dancer, but Melanie is a very close second.


----------



## Robin Hawke

Christina was a great judge!  So succinct, for example the 'more whack' comment. Loved her take.  Robin


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow, Dial Idol is ranking Caitlynn above Melanie and Sasha. 

Caitlynn 1.25K
Melanie 1.16K
Sasha .837
Tadd .701
Marko .606
Ricky .067

Those are the raw numbers. 

Dial Idol Scores rank Caitlynn, Marko, Melanie, Ricky, Sasha, Tadd

Busy percentages rank Caitlynn, Marko, Melanie, Ricky, Sasha, Tadd

We could see a major upset if any of those rankings are correct and if the judges don't continue to pick who goes and who stays.


----------



## geoffthomas

That is an interesting result.
I like Caitlyn and yes she is pretty.
But Melanie is the best.
And Sasha ain't far behind.
And the guys (with maybe Marko as an exception) don't belong in this final.

IMHO.

Just sayin......


----------



## par2323

Watched with my daughter last night and she really dislikes Melanie.  I tried to get her to explain why (because I think Melanie is quite marvelous), but she just says Melanie seems lacking in humility.  Maybe her reaction is shared by some of those who were interviewed for those online rankings.

Patricia


----------



## Gertie Kindle

par2323 said:


> Watched with my daughter last night and she really dislikes Melanie. I tried to get her to explain why (because I think Melanie is quite marvelous), but she just says Melanie seems lacking in humility. Maybe her reaction is shared by some of those who were interviewed for those online rankings.
> 
> Patricia


I think Melanie seems grateful for all the wonderful comments she gets.

Caitlynn may have won the public over with the dance she did with Marko. That was wonderful. I'm still convinced that Jeanine won because of that paso she danced with Brandon. One great dance can do it. Caitlynn may have also gotten the sympathy vote.

If the judges decide tonight, I think they'll save Sasha and Melanie and let Caitlynn go.

The rankings I posted are from the phone votes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, as y'all know, I won't be able to watch tonight. Please keep me posted. I don't know what I'm going to do next week. Isn't the final results show more than an hour? I hope, I hope.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, if I had my way all three girls and Marko would be going on.

However I don't get to make the rules.

So Caitlyn (fab though she is) had to be the one.

And by the way, who are these no-name acts?  could they not get anyone better?

But I LOVED the Kent and Lauren number.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Did the judges decide or did they go by votes?


----------



## geoffthomas

They went by the voting only...no judge's actions.
And Ricky was the boy sent home.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> They went by the voting only...no judge's actions.
> And Ricky was the boy sent home.


Just more proof that once Jordan was gone, Nigel had no reason to take over the eliminations. Since Dial Idol predicted Caitlynn to be the top dancer, I'm thinking I see his fine hand behind the scenes.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well considering that this is an entertainment show that sells advertising time and needs high ratings.....
I never considered it a true "competition" but a well-organized, well-produced entertainment.
And I AM entertained.
I really like this show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Well considering that this is an entertainment show that sells advertising time and needs high ratings.....
> I never considered it a true "competition" but a well-organized, well-produced entertainment.
> And I AM entertained.
> I really like this show.


It's the best competition/entertainment show on TV. I'm happy with the top four.

I told GS I'm not taking him to Pokemon next week. I must absolutely watch the results show next week.


----------



## 13500

I'm very happy with the final four. Next week should be an amazing show.


----------



## hsuthard

Just as we expected. The finale should be amazing.  

Anyone else really miss disco this season? I always looked forward to the disco dancing. I think Caitlynn especially would have done it well, and Jordann.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Sadly I missed tonight too -- I'm visiting my parents for the weekend -- so I can't watch the performances until next week, but I'm happy with the finale foursome!


----------



## Margaret

Good show last night, and I also think the best dancers made it to the final four.  I really will be ok with any one of them for the winner, although I do think it will be one of the girls.  I found Nigel's comment before Kaitlyn was eliminated to be a little strange.  He told her that she danced from her head while the other two girls danced from their hearts and souls. To me, that said he felt that she was the one who deserved elimination, but he went on to say all three girls belonged in the finale.  Not a big deal, but it just struck me as an odd thing to say. Also, he had no comment before Ricky's elimination.
I enjoyed seeing Lauren and Kent's dance, and look forward to seeing Mark and Lauren as all stars next week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Margaret said:


> Good show last night, and I also think the best dancers made it to the final four. I really will be ok with any one of them for the winner, although I do think it will be one of the girls. I found Nigel's comment before Kaitlyn was eliminated to be a little strange. He told her that she danced from her head while the other two girls danced from their hearts and souls. To me, that said he felt that she was the one who deserved elimination, but he went on to say all three girls belonged in the finale. Not a big deal, but it just struck me as an odd thing to say. Also, he had no comment before Ricky's elimination.
> I enjoyed seeing Lauren and Kent's dance, and look forward to seeing Mark and Lauren as all stars next week.


So glad to see Joshua back as an All-Star. He was in the remake of Footloose but that's the only thing I've been able to find out about him. I guess Mark is finally back from Taiwan and I'm happy we get him for even one week.


----------



## geoffthomas

I agree - looking forward to Joshua.
Sooo liked him and Katy.


----------



## Tess St John

Probably cheesy, but I loved the Travis routine by Kent and Lauren!  Loved it last season, loved it last night! No surprises on the eliminations!


----------



## geoffthomas

Not cheesy at all.
I loved it too.
And I am blown away by how confident/strong Kent looks.
He did last season too, but I think we were all wrapped up in the country boy from Wapakonetta that we tended to miss it.
He and Lauren were and are terrific together.
It was the highlight of the night for me.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So glad to see Joshua back as an All-Star. He was in the remake of Footloose but that's the only thing I've been able to find out about him. I guess Mark is finally back from Taiwan and I'm happy we get him for even one week.


Yay Joshua! He was supposed to win a role in Step Up 3D as part of his title that year, but I can't remember him in it, so he either had a microscopic bit, or that didn't pan out.

Mark was dancing with Gaga the night she performed on the results show -- two weeks ago? Last week?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Yay Joshua! He was supposed to win a role in Step Up 3D as part of his title that year, but I can't remember him in it, so he either had a microscopic bit, or that didn't pan out.
> 
> Mark was dancing with Gaga the night she performed on the results show -- two weeks ago? Last week?


Yes, he's been with her for a couple of years now and he just loves her. You already know my opinion and not even to see Mark will I watch her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thought y'all might like to watch Melanie's full audition solo. Beautiful.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thought y'all might like to watch Melanie's full audition solo. Beautiful.


Wow, her trick at :35 is incredible. And I love that it's music from Twilight, hehe.

I'm not sure it's the best choreography I've ever seen her do (very limited movements -- so the subtleties are nice at times, but also can get a bit boring when that's all there is) but she danced it really well.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I loved it too.
And I am blown away by how confident/strong Kent looks.
He did last season too, but I think we were all wrapped up in the country boy from Wapakonetta that we tended to miss it.
He and Lauren were and are terrific together.
It was the highlight of the night for me.

[/quote]

Yep, it was great to see Kent and Lauren dance together again, and they danced even better than I remember! Our PVR messed up, so we didn't get to see the results show, but I wasn't surprised to hear about Ricky and Jordon going. They're great dancers, but the other 4 have been favorites pretty much from the get-go.

I've read some of the comments about possible judging bias, and it reminds me of something disturbing I'm seeing on the Canadian version of the show. Jean Marc Genereaux is one of the main judges--perhaps a producer too, I'm not sure--and his background is ballroom. We've had a number of results shows now, where ballroom dancers have been in the bottom three and a few weeks back Jean Marc said "I will not send a ballroom dancer home". I thought he was referring to that week, but the same ballroom dancer has been in the bottom 3 times now and each time she gets to stay, so I've started thinking that there's some definite bias here, which is ruining the enjoyment for me. Two weeks ago, Luther Brown (another frequent judge) was really upset that a terrific hip-hop dancer (well actually he's in a category of his own) named Boneless went home, while yet again one of the ballroom guys stayed. The judges have announced that these decisions are not unanimous, but the results shows is only a half hour in Canada, so there's no explanation or discussion. The following week Luther wasn't on the panel, though he was choregraphing, and at that point the judges Tre Armstrong and Jean Marc did take the time to say how sorry they were to see Boneless go and that judging is very difficult, etc. I'm reaching the point, where I'm not sure Genereaux should be judging anymore. His comments are ludricous. He tries to be clever with cute sayings and rhymes...and yes, I'm becoming bias against him.

Debra


----------



## Cuechick

That jump she did from a grand plie is one of the hardest things you could ever do. She is amazing...!

What was this an audition for?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> That jump she did from a grand plie is one of the hardest things you could ever do. She is amazing...!
> 
> What was this an audition for?


Melanie did an excerpt from this dance for her sytycd audition.

Has anyone been watching Season 6 on Ovation? In Russell's audition, he said he had studied several forms of dance. After choreography in Vegas, Nigel asked him what other styles he'd studied and he said he hadn't ever studied. He just danced what he felt.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

FINALLY home from Houston, and able to catch up via my DVR. I already know the results thanks to this thread (I wanted to know) but now I want to see the performances!

Sasha's solo was incredible. Melanie's was to a Twilight song again, hehe. Of the guys, I was most impressed by Ricky's solo, actually. But I still think they (or was it us this time?) made the right calls on who went home and who went to the finale.

Nigel's comments to the girls were funnier in full context. ("At the end of the night, dance wins." Lol whaaat? Oh Nigel...)

Definitely looking forward to the finale!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Not much in the way of spoilers.



Spoiler



Matt Flint (SYTYCDUK2 winner) just said on his blog that he's tapping with Nick and Jess in the finale.

Spencer Liff and Tessandra Chavez are choreographing this week.



I do hope we get some Travis choreo.


----------



## geoffthomas

At this point there is nothing but goodness.


----------



## 13500

I am very excited about tonight. Should be a great show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> I am very excited about tonight. Should be a great show.


I'm excited, too, but I can't believe it's the last performance show already. 

I've been watching some of the vids and getting all sloppy sentimental because it's almost over for another year.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah this is one of my favorite tv shows.
And it is certainly my favorite "reality" show.


----------



## Cuechick

I was wondering if anyone else here has a dance background? I studied for many years and worked for a gymnastic club as an assistant coach and choreographer. It was how I paid for my first high level camera, on layaway by creating floor and beam routines.

I have a fluidity bar, basically a free standing ballet bar that I use to stretch and work out with. I love it! It was while I worked on it today that it occurred to me to ask this question. I have no where near the flexibility I once had... I am also dealing with arthritis, I have hyper flexible joints, which is great for your lines when your young but torture when you get older...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> I was wondering if anyone else here has a dance background? I studied for many years and worked for a gymnastic club as an assistant coach and choreographer. It was how I paid for my first high level camera, on layaway by creating floor and beam routines.
> 
> I have a fluidity bar, basically a free standing ballet bar that I use to stretch and work out with. I love it! It was while I worked on it today that it occurred to me to ask this question. I have no where near the flexibility I once had... I am also dealing with arthritis, I have hyper flexible joints, which is great for your lines when your young but torture when you get older...


I studied dance both as a child and as an adult. Tap, jazz and ballet. Tap was my favorite. It just got too expensive for me to continue myself and send my kids.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cuechick said:


> I was wondering if anyone else here has a dance background?


I've never been a fantastic dancer, but I've danced forever. Started ballet in preschool, switched to modern in elementary school, briefly stopped dancing in middle school, then started again with dance drill team (so jazz, modern/contemporary, hip hop, lyrical, pom, etc.) in high school. I made it into the Honor Corps, which were supposedly the 10 best dancers out of the 40-50 on Varsity.

In college I joined my school's dance organization, where I did more modern/contemporary and some hip hop. End of sophomore year I started to choreograph, and by end of junior year I was one of the 5 directors (although that was more about organizational skills than dance, lol).

After college I took aerobic exercise/dance classes for a couple years, but at this point (4 years out) I pretty much don't dance anymore, unless you count going to a club with friends maybe once or twice a year. (So yeah, definitely lost the flexibility, lol.) In all I would say I'm an "above average" dancer, but not by much.


----------



## Tess St John

I always loved to dance, but only took classes for a short while when I was a teen (too expensive for continuous lessons...I'm one of five kids...they had lots of expenses). I was a jock, although I took a few classes of gymnastics, I mostly participated in softball, volleyball, basketball, track, and golf!


----------



## Robin Hawke

Margaret said:


> I found Nigel's comment before Kaitlyn was eliminated to be a little strange. He told her that she danced from her head while the other two girls danced from their hearts and souls. To me, that said he felt that she was the one who deserved elimination, but he went on to say all three girls belonged in the finale.


I disagreed with Nigel completely on this one!

Melanie dances from the head, for me...she's extremely talented physically and brings intelligence to every move.
Kaitlyn dances from the heart...if you want romance, cast her!
Sasha, soul.


----------



## geoffthomas

Robin Hawke said:


> I disagreed with Nigel completely on this one!
> 
> Melanie dances from the head, for me...she's extremely talented physically and brings intelligence to every move.
> Kaitlyn dances from the heart...if you want romance, cast her!
> Sasha, soul.


Thank you! I didn't quite understand what I disagreed with - but you have stated what I was kinda thinking.


----------



## hsuthard

FINALLY I get some disco, but I dunno, I wasn't thrilled with it. I think it was Melanie's costume.


----------



## geoffthomas

Didn't like the costume either - it seriously detracted.
And Marko was not up to the need.

Mark and Sasha are the perfect pair to do a Sonya choreography.
Nice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Didn't like the costume either - it seriously detracted.
> And Marko was not up to the need.


Dorianna's disco choreography is never good. Tre Armstrong choreo's disco for sytycd-ca and she's fabulous.



> Mark and Sasha are the perfect pair to do a Sonya choreography.
> Nice.


A triple threat for sure. I got goosebumps _before _they started dancing.


----------



## hsuthard

I would love to see Sasha dance a Mia Michaels choreography. I love Sonya's work, really, but I've seen enough.


----------



## geoffthomas

Little C choreo.
And Joshua.........
Oh yeah Tadd is on the stage, right?
He did not look so good, by comparison I am afraid.
IMO.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Little C choreo.
> And Joshua.........
> Oh yeah Tadd is on the stage, right?
> He did not look so good, by comparison I am afraid.
> IMO.


He kept looking over at Josh and he was off a couple of times. Tadd seems to have turned into a contemporary dancer.  Remember when Gev got turned into a Broadway dancer from a breaker?


----------



## hsuthard

Man, Joshua has gotten even better. Tadd was there? I didn't notice. Josh got so low, did everything "more".


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mid run, he lifts her. So beautiful. So perfect.


----------



## geoffthomas

This was a good piece for Melanie.
Robert was very nice.
But Sasha was ahead on points going into this (IMO).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> This was a good piece for Melanie.
> Robert was very nice.
> But Sasha was ahead on points going into this (IMO).


I'm still a Melanie fan. She's more versatile than Sasha although the dance they did together showed them off equally.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Not bad. I just can't buy Sasha as a sophisticated bad girl. Marko was more believable than Sasha.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nigel hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tadd and Sasha cha-cha ... AWKWARD!!

I really do love Sasha, but I love to watch her dance contemporary or jazz.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Marko really pulled that off. He and Lauren blended in so well, I thought I was watching one person dance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

When Melanie and Sasha dance together, I am overwhelmed.  This is my second favorite girl/girl piece tied with the other Sasha & Melanie dance. The first is Jeanine and Kayla by Mia. 

Can you imagine if Mia choreographed something for those two?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That was BAD. I was hoping for a challenge dance like Danny & Neil or Josh & Twitch. Terrible. Train Wreck. They might have done better if it wasn't for those boots.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah ....... I think the guys danced themselves out of the running.
And I would give it to Melanie.

Just My Opinion.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah ....... I think the guys danced themselves out of the running.
> And I would give it to Melanie.
> 
> Just My Opinion.


I keep hitting redial for Melanie. Back to voting.


----------



## Tess St John

I wasn't wowed by the contestants at all for some reason. (Josh, however...WOW! Have always loved him!)

I am looking forward to tomorrow night, though!!!  Can't wait to see what dances they do again!


----------



## Cuechick

I think if you just look at the solos... It is Melanie by a mile...!

I think that is the best way to judge... Cause the choreography was just all over the place. I like how Mary struggled to be diplomatic about that horrible cha cha routine... The disco was bad too. It all evens out though in the end. Perhaps there might be an upset if the girls split the vote but I really think Melanie has it.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm just watching the show now, and I agree with Nigel, I'm a little disappointed in some of the numbers and performances. Kenny Ortega is right. Four numbers and a solo is gruelling, and really too much, in my opinion. My instinct says that Sasha might be the strongest so far tonight. I wouldn't be surprised if the top two are Sasha and Melanie! Not impressed with Katie Holmes she loves loves loves everything.

Last night on the Canadian show, once again the ballroom dancer who's now been in the bottom 3 three or four times was saved and a hip-hop dancer eliminated. Mind you, the hip-hop gal was really weak in her contemporary number. The better female contemporary dancers haven't been in the bottom 3 yet. It will be interesting to see how this plays out, and how upset Jean Marc Genereaux gets when he loses a ballroom dancer.


----------



## Margaret

My vote went to Melanie - actually it is the first time I have ever voted, but I did last night.  I agree with the comments above. The boys' duet was pretty bad, although I did think that Tad out danced Marco in this one and I usually favor Marco. Of course the style was closer to what Tad usually does.  It was good to see the all-stars.  Mark has really grown up!  Looking forward to tonight.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah I think Tadd has "broken down".  He has been doing very well keeping up until last night.
But I think it was too much for him.
And for Marco.  Again I think he could not keep up.
Sasha is great.  No avoiding saying that.  However she lacks some of the precision that Melanie brings to the table.
And she lacks some of the "acting" that Melanie has perfected.
I think that the "system" has gone out of their way to give Sasha choreo that she can pour her soul into and she has been very good.  But the vampy number showed that it is a "bridge too far".  Soul won't make up for being not the best technically and it will not make up for not knowing how to vamp.
If she was not up against Melanie, she would be the best person out there.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tess St John said:


> I wasn't wowed by the contestants at all for some reason. (Josh, however...WOW! Have always loved him!)
> 
> I am looking forward to tomorrow night, though!!! Can't wait to see what dances they do again!


I haven't been able to watch a results show all season. If I have the time, I'll watch it on Fox's website tomorrow, but I'll be at the Glee Concert.



Cuechick said:


> I think if you just look at the solos... It is Melanie by a mile...!
> 
> I think that is the best way to judge... Cause the choreography was just all over the place. I like how Mary struggled to be diplomatic about that horrible cha cha routine... The disco was bad too. It all evens out though in the end. Perhaps there might be an upset if the girls split the vote but I really think Melanie has it.


Did anyone notice that Sasha tried to imitate Melanie in her solo? She should just be herself. She's a wonderful dancer but just not as versatile as Melanie. Melanie struggled with the Tango and the Disco but other than that, nailed every dance style.



Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I'm just watching the show now, and I agree with Nigel, I'm a little disappointed in some of the numbers and performances. Kenny Ortega is right. Four numbers and a solo is gruelling, and really too much, in my opinion. My instinct says that Sasha might be the strongest so far tonight. I wouldn't be surprised if the top two are Sasha and Melanie! Not impressed with Katie Holmes she loves loves loves everything.


Sasha completely blew the cha-cha and the broadway. Her strength is contemporary and I would rank her among the best in her style.

The minute I saw Katie Holmes, I wanted to turn off the TV. I did manage to tune her out. Twitter was slamming her up one side and down the other. Everyone remembers the last sytycd she ruined.



> Last night on the Canadian show, once again the ballroom dancer who's now been in the bottom 3 three or four times was saved and a hip-hop dancer eliminated. Mind you, the hip-hop gal was really weak in her contemporary number. The better female contemporary dancers haven't been in the bottom 3 yet. It will be interesting to see how this plays out, and how upset Jean Marc Genereaux gets when he loses a ballroom dancer.


I've got to remember to find it on youtube. I've always enjoyed the Canadian show.



geoffthomas said:


> If she was not up against Melanie, she would be the best person out there.
> 
> Just sayin......


That's the bottom line. Melanie is such a spectacular dancer the other contestants pale in comparison.

I keep waiting for her to fumble or miss a transition but she just flows through the dance. She has confidence, poise, maturity and she has a wonderful career ahead of her. Nigel was right. She should join a dance company if the Broadway and movie offers don't come pouring in.

Sasha, too. I can see her fitting in with Alvin Ailey.

Once these two girls get their own twitter accounts, I'll be following them.


----------



## 13500

I've been reading all of the comments here about last night's show. I agree with many of them. The disco and ballroom choreography was not good. The guys tried, but Sasha and Melanie blew them away, with the possible exception of Marko's contemporary piece (lovely) and his performance in the campy Sasha number. 

The performance that nailed it for Melanie, IMHO, is the dance with Tadd. she proved she could be just as strong as Sasha while playing against type. She is one of the best dancers in SYTYCD history. Amazing!

The results show should be awesome. That is always great fun.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Late to the party, ack! (Had something going on, had to DVR it.)

I read everyone's comments beforehand, and I agree with many of them. Not all, lol, but many.

If we're basing this on solos alone, I actually think Marko should win. (Aside: I didn't see that much similarity between Sasha and Melanie's solos...) Marko's routine with Lauren was also my favorite of the night. I don't know if he has a real chance against Melanie or Sasha, but over the course of the season, I think all 3 of them have been fairly on par with each other in their entire body of work, with Melanie ever so slightly ahead. I'd be happy with any of the 3 of them winning.

Aside #2: as a huge Joshua fan, I just have to say that _he_ proved, once again, why he won his season. Every move was perfectly on beat. He made the whole thing look effortless, when we know it really wasn't. He was _smooth_. I miss him!

I thought Kenny was a very good judge -- a good complement to Nigel and Mary. He was clever and fun in his banter with Cat, and his comments after the cha-cha were quite tactful but also useful. And like he said, 4 routines, plus solos, plus whatever they had to refresh themselves for for tomorrow tonight -- it's too much. I think we could see that wear & tear last night.


----------



## prairiesky

I loved Sasha's first dance, but the chacha was just awful.  I can't believe that she was that bad.  I feel that it was much worse than Melanie's disco.  I am not crazy about disco...period.  For me, Melanie is the stand out winner.  Her entire body of work throughout the season is just better.  Really, no slipups.  I am hoping that she wins.  I think that the guys are just out of the running.  I am sad to see this season end.  I felt that the top 20 this season was the best.  I loved Mary back this season and I really hope that Mia is back next season.  I love her choreography and her honest judging.  I think her goal has always been to help the dancers improve.


----------



## Robin Hawke

I hated this show!  None of them shined; one dancer was not a clear winner. Lots of terrible choreography; tired performances and insufficient rehearsing. I ended up voting for the best solo, Marco, because that did shine. Plus, I didn't want to be manipulated by Nigel who was pointing to Melanie.

I would have preferred to see each of the dancers dance their own genre.  What have they learned over the season? How have they applied comments and grown?
Longer duets--can the dancers extend the arc of their motivations, characters? (Loved the girl duet, I can't imagine anything better than being in that world for several more minutes.)
One foursome--this would really give me a chance to compare them!

Despite the above, four dances is obviously too many at this late stage!  Maybe a two night finale? When it's this close, I don't want to make a decision on Melanie's disco vs. Sasha's cha-cha. So wrong!

Robin


----------



## geoffthomas

I am loving this finale show.
Tadd had to be  #4.

But the entire top 20 were great.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

We were watching preseason football (yaaay NFL's back!) so I'm just now starting to watch SYTYCD. Opening number was such an obvious Sonya Tayeh piece.  Kinda cool, but kinda empty... Still, I liked it well enough.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I liked The Geishas much more the seond time around and this Sasha/Twitch number was one of my favorites.


----------



## geoffthomas

I loved watching the Melanie/Neil piece again.


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh yeah and the Sasha/Kent number.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm only at the tap number, but it's great! I usually find them kind of boring. 

So far I think they've done a good job choosing routines. I remember in past years thinking they selected some duds.


----------



## geoffthomas

Loved seeing them choose a Kaitlyn routine.  The argentine tango was brilliant.

And not surprising that we are down to Sasha and Melanie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That Marko/Melanie routine gets me every time I watch it. I'm still sniffling, especially after Marko being eliminated. I'm consoling myself with strawberry frozen yogurt.

I'm determined that next year I won't care who's eliminated as long as the dancers I want are in the top four and then I won't care which one of them wins. Somebody remind me I said this when Season 9 rolls around.


----------



## geoffthomas

That was the right result.
But any of the top 4 winning would have been the right result.

Strong group.  I might even like Melanie more than Lauren from last year.

but Kent and Mark and Joshua and Twitch and Neal are going to remain my favorite guys.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Unbelievable. Melanie 47% and Sasha 32%. That's 79% of the vote. 

Yes, it was the right result. Melanie reminded me of Benji because like him, she took the lead early on and I don't think she ever lost it.

Still sniffling.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I think this was the best overall finale I've ever seen. Every single routine was wonderful, and all of the top 4 were quite worthy (and likable to boot!).

Strangely this wasn't my favorite SEASON overall, but definitely my fave finale.


----------



## prairiesky




----------



## 13500

YAY! Fantastic finale. Congratulations to Melanie. if I do say so myself, she was my pick from the auditions.


----------



## skyblue

I loved so many of the dancers, but the clear winner was definitely Melanie!  I am glad she won!  She seems very humble and sweet!


----------



## Meemo

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> YAY! Fantastic finale. Congratulations to Melanie. if I do say so myself, she was my pick from the auditions.


Me too - from that first audition of hers (which was one of the first they showed, if not the first) I was blown away by her - I kept remembering Nigel telling her if she hadn't done the work and wasn't prepared to move into other genres, etc, he would "hunt her dowwwwwn". As it turned out, he didn't need to worry. She was my favorite all the way through, and not just because we're both from the ATL area. 

Still can't believe this is the first season I've watched. Glad there's a past season on Ovation TV - there's a bit of a marathon on tomorrow, & I've got a bunch on DVR to watch.


----------



## hsuthard

I'm so sad it's all over! 

As for the finale show, I loved the one in Season 6 when they were in the Kodak theater. It seemed so epic. I liked, though, that they had Jesse Ferguson there along with the choreographers. 

What happened to the rest of the choreographers?  Travis Wall, Nappy Tabs, Mandy Moore, Debbie Allen?


----------



## Tess St John

The highlight for me was the tap number! Those boys can dance!!!!!!

So glad I got to share this season with you guys!  Can't wait till next year!

SYTYCD hugs!


----------



## Robin Hawke

The tap dance was spectacular! 

I knew Marco was in the bottom two, so as the evening progressed and I kept watching him in all the routines, I felt so much compassion. He's quite wonderful, never mugs, has a dangerous vulnerability and an honest emotional well.  I'm glad I voted for him. 

The reason I didn't vote for Melanie? Her movement style is clean and strong; her grace and musicality stunning; the emotional content is filling.  Nevertheless, what she does washes over me. Yes, her dancing bathes me in beauty, but it doesn't penetrate; it misses grit. And while I can't fault her for anything dance-wise, I hope she can throw all that technique by the wayside now that she has won. She'll need courage to abandon what works for her, to get deeper than she's ever gone.


----------



## Cuechick

I got home last night just in time to see who won... so I am actually watching the show now...so glad I have a DVR!

Get to see Kent AGAIN...bonus!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Robin Hawke said:


> The tap dance was spectacular!
> 
> I knew Marco was in the bottom two, so as the evening progressed and I kept watching him in all the routines, I felt so much compassion. He's quite wonderful, never mugs, has a dangerous vulnerability and an honest emotional well. I'm glad I voted for him.
> 
> The reason I didn't vote for Melanie? Her movement style is clean and strong; her grace and musicality stunning; the emotional content is filling. Nevertheless, what she does washes over me. Yes, her dancing bathes me in beauty, but it doesn't penetrate; it misses grit. And while I can't fault her for anything dance-wise, I hope she can throw all that technique by the wayside now that she has won. She'll need courage to abandon what works for her, to get deeper than she's ever gone.


Very well said for both Marko and Melanie.

I really love to watch Marko dance. He just gets out there and lays it all on the line.

I was struggling to articulate why, as much as I love Melanie, Alison is still my favorite dancer. I watched her dance with Ricky again and she just touches my heart. Melanie can give me goosebumps and bring me to tears, but that's because of the shear perfection of her dancing. Melanie dances in the clouds. Alison dances here with us on Earth.


----------



## Cuechick

Wow, that tap number! Loved it...! And the all boy number... this is a great finale!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> Wow, that tap number! Loved it...! And the all boy number... this is a great finale!


Yes, loved the tap number. I can't remember the all boy routine from the season but I really liked it last night. I'm surprised nobody picked the all boy grief routine. That was great.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

geoffthomas said:


> That was the right result.
> But any of the top 4 winning would have been the right result.
> 
> Strong group. I might even like Melanie more than Lauren from last year.
> 
> but Kent and Mark and Joshua and Twitch and Neal are going to remain my favorite guys.


I agree about the guys, and Allison's always been one of my favorites, but she had a fairly rough ride when she was competing - in the bottom a lot.

I think Melanie's personality really won people over a long time ago. Wed. night was probably her weakest night of performing, yet look at the margin she won by!

All in all, I enjoyed the season, but I don't think it will be a standout in my memory. I think my favorite was still season 4.

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I agree about the guys, and Allison's always been one of my favorites, but she had a fairly rough ride when she was competing - in the bottom a lot.


Alison was in the bottom mostly because of Ivan. Then Ivan had his breakout dance and he became the dominant partner. I'll never understand, really, why we lost her at Top 8.



> I think Melanie's personality really won people over a long time ago. Wed. night was probably her weakest night of performing, yet look at the margin she won by!


Melanie definitely didn't shine at ballroom (is disco ballroom?).



> All in all, I enjoyed the season, but I don't think it will be a standout in my memory. I think my favorite was still season 4.
> 
> Debra


Joshua and Katee, Mark and Chelsie; real power couples and fantastic choreography. I loved Gev, too, but haven't been able to find out anything about him.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Season 4 is my favorite too.


----------



## Margaret

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Season 4 is my favorite too.


I agree!


----------



## hsuthard

Hmm, seasons three and four are close in my mind. I loved watching Benji, and Travis, too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm watching season six on Ovation. I'd forgotten how weird that season was. It was the first (and only, thank goodness) season in the Fall. We couldn't vote because of the playoffs and no results shows. Instead of a top four, we had a top six. 

It's such fun to see dancers like Ellenore and Cathryn again. Legacy, Jakob, Russell, too. 

I remember all the dancers except one ... Victor. I don't know why I don't remember the guy. He's actually taller than Cat and should stick in my mind for that reason alone.


----------



## AnnetteL

Finally watched the finale on our TiVo tonight. Great season. I love Melanie but wish Sasha had won because she does have the grit and soul that others have mentioned. Either way, I knew they'd be in the top 2.

And all 4 of the finalists will have great careers.

I've got a daughter getting into dance, and I think she's already counting how many years until she can audition!


----------



## Robin Hawke

Taller than Cat--is there such a person? I love seeing her hug the dancers.

She deserves the Emmy; she keeps the set fun and comfortable. I have no doubt the community spirit is a large part of her doing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Robin Hawke said:


> Taller than Cat--is there such a person? I love seeing her hug the dancers.
> 
> She deserves the Emmy; she keeps the set fun and comfortable. I have no doubt the community spirit is a large part of her doing.












and here she is with Matt


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Don't know if anyone is still monitoring this thread, but I just saw this video with Lauren Froderman and Blake McGrath and wanted to share!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK1OCnPUSsw&feature=related

Edited to add: There are actually several SYTYCD contestants in there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Don't know if anyone is still monitoring this thread, but I just saw this video with Lauren Froderman and Blake McGrath and wanted to share!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK1OCnPUSsw&feature=related
> 
> Edited to add: There are actually several SYTYCD contestants in there.


Thanks, Kristan.


----------



## Marguerite

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Don't know if anyone is still monitoring this thread, but I just saw this video with Lauren Froderman and Blake McGrath and wanted to share!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK1OCnPUSsw&feature=related
> 
> Edited to add: There are actually several SYTYCD contestants in there.


I really enjoyed that. Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

No results shows for Season 9. Here's the article.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/so-you-think-you-can-dance-results-canceled-277151


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> No results shows for Season 9. Here's the article.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/so-you-think-you-can-dance-results-canceled-277151


Seriously?? DISLIKE. The group numbers in the results show are always something I look forward to. (Although admittedly I don't care as much about the musical performers or the guest dance companies.) What more does a show have to do besides being ranked #1 for their time slot in their desired demographic?? (According to that article, anyway.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Seriously?? DISLIKE. The group numbers in the results show are always something I look forward to. (Although admittedly I don't care as much about the musical performers or the guest dance companies.) What more does a show have to do besides being ranked #1 for their time slot in their desired demographic?? (According to that article, anyway.)


I know. Makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. Maybe the problem is the high cost of the musical guests. The Canadian show only does a half hour results show.

Really, all we need is the group number and the bottom six solos. I never cared all that much about the musical guests, either. I watch this show for the dancing.


----------



## geoffthomas

I believe that the Network "weenies" will never leave a good show alone.
They seem to believe that "change is good - period".  
So they will tweak the schedule, always looking for more revenue.
This pattern seems to doom good shows, eventually.

Just sayin......


----------



## 13500

geoffthomas said:


> I believe that the Network "weenies" will never leave a good show alone.
> They seem to believe that "change is good - period".
> So they will tweak the schedule, always looking for more revenue.
> This pattern seems to doom good shows, eventually.
> 
> Just sayin......


I agree. Why mess with a good thing?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Benji tweeted about it. He seems to think the show is going to be cancelled. Nigel said they've got this season, but he didn't say anything about next year.

So glad I've got a lot of the good dances taped. I can live on my memories.


----------



## geoffthomas

That would be a shame.
They keep going with the singing stuff (what a circus).
And the Dancing with the Stars seems to bring in the bucks, and there is a never-ending supply of B-listers that want to promote their sagging careers.  Not a bad thing mind you, just not really good dancing.
Then we have this incredible jewel of talent and creativity.......
Oh well, what do I know - right?


----------



## Meemo

Can't quite figure how they'll manage things without the results show - although I agree that they could easily make it just a half hour show.  Unless they make the poor folks who've been voted off go through a week of rehearsals for nothing and show who's gone at the beginning...

And I did read somewhere that ratings have declined every year for the last few seasons, which worried me since I was new to the show this season and loved it.  I was able to watch seasons 6 & 7 on Ovation, though - now they're showing season 8.  I kind of zip through them on DVR watching for some of my favorites, the vulture routine was on a couple of nights ago, loved that one.  And Jesse Tyler Ferguson.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I think they can either keep the voting under wraps until the next week and then announce who's been cut at the very beginning of the show, OR they may just tell us via their website. Maybe even make a little "webisode"? Either way, it's not cool, and someone at FOX is stupid.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I retweeted Benji. Got a thank you and a follow.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I know. Makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. Maybe the problem is the high cost of the musical guests. The Canadian show only does a half hour results show.
> 
> Really, all we need is the group number and the bottom six solos. I never cared all that much about the musical guests, either. I watch this show for the dancing.


The Canadian version was cancelled shortly after season 4 ended due to low ratings. Jean Marc Genereaux must have been crushed. One of my favorite singing competitions, The Sing Off, went right ahead with results at the end of their show each week when the judges were making the decision. I liked this better because I didn't have to commit to another night of competition, especially if it was padded like the horrible X Factor was.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> The Canadian version was cancelled shortly after season 4 ended due to low ratings. Jean Marc Genereaux must have been crushed. One of my favorite singing competitions, The Sing Off, went right ahead with results at the end of their show each week when the judges were making the decision. I liked this better because I didn't have to commit to another night of competition, especially if it was padded like the horrible X Factor was.


That's a shame. The Canadian version was really good.

I guess the judges making the decision is the most likely scenario.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's a shame. The Canadian version was really good.
> 
> I guess the judges making the decision is the most likely scenario.


Yes, it was good! The numbers, the dancers, and the guest judges were terrific. Maybe it will return in another form some day.


----------



## geoffthomas

I HATE to think of SoYouThinkYouCanDance being cancelled.
We really like this show.


----------



## crebel

My sister called me last night to ask if I ever watched the new Howie Mandell show "Mobbed" - some sort of reality tv where they set up flash mobs to help people tell news to family members?  Anyway, she asked me to change the channel and see if that wasn't "one of your SYTYCD guys".  

I looked and Kent (cute farmboy from Ohio) from Season 7 was front and center and apparently to be a regular on the show.  He's still a cutie-patootie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> My sister called me last night to ask if I ever watched the new Howie Mandell show "Mobbed" - some sort of reality tv where they set up flash mobs to help people tell news to family members? Anyway, she asked me to change the channel and see if that wasn't "one of your SYTYCD guys".
> 
> I looked and Kent (cute farmboy from Ohio) from Season 7 was front and center and apparently to be a regular on the show. He's still a cutie-patootie.


I'll have to look for it. Loved Kent. He really should have won.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll have to look for it. Loved Kent. He really should have won.


But it was good to see him back dancing last season!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> But it was good to see him back dancing last season!!


Yes it was.

I found some of the clips from Mobbed on youtube. I wasn't able to get into them from the website even though it said they were available. The one I watched was really fun and the dancing was great, especially the stepping.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> I found some of the clips from Mobbed on youtube. I wasn't able to get into them from the website even though it said they were available. The one I watched was really fun and the dancing was great, especially the stepping.


You know what the most memorable Kent number was for me? It was the baseball number he danced with Neil.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> You know what the most memorable Kent number was for me? It was the baseball number he danced with Neil.


Totally agree!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Great birthday surprise for Ellen. Allison, Melanie, Sasha, Comfort, Twitch, Alex, Ivan.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

A great surprise for us too! Love it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

An update on sytycd alums.

Benji's band, The Weekend Forecast, has a new album out on itunes tomorrow.

Pasha and Anya split up.

Anya and Janette Manrara have started something called Ballroom Confessions. Looks like it's an exercise class with ballroom and contemporary dancing.

https://twitter.com/#!/AnyaGarnisLA/status/166773014485139456/photo/1

Pasha was a pro on Strictly Come Dancing last season and he and his partner, Chelsee Healey, were runners up. I watched some of their dances and if this girl was the runner up, the winner must have been spectacular.






Pasha and his new partner, Katya (also from Strictly Come Dancing), will be touring the UK from March 27 until May 6. That will still give him time to be an all-star on sytycd, but who knows.


----------



## Nana Malone

What in the world happened to Sabra.  I wonder why she hasn't been an all-star yet.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Nana Malone said:


> What in the world happened to Sabra. I wonder why she hasn't been an all-star yet.


Her year was the one that got me to finally watch, and I LOVED her. (And Neal. And Danny.)

Year 4 is still my fave, though. (Twitch, Katee, Joshua, Kherrington, etc.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nana Malone said:


> What in the world happened to Sabra. I wonder why she hasn't been an all-star yet.


I heard Sabra and the producers (probably meaning Nigel) had a major falling out.

More updates. Lacey will not be on DWTS this season but Chelsie is coming back.


----------



## Nana Malone

That's a shame, because she was a beautiful dancer.  What ever happened to that girl?  The Red head, Katie's roommate?  She had that bad audition week then we never heard from her again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nana Malone said:


> That's a shame, because she was a beautiful dancer. What ever happened to that girl? The Red head, Katie's roommate? She had that bad audition week then we never heard from her again.


Natalie Reed. She got cut twice and decided not to audition again. Last I heard, she had her own dance troupe.


----------



## Nana Malone

Yeah, that was her name!  She was a really interesting dancer.  You couldn't help but watch her dance.  Really quirky.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dmitry was in the line-up to be on DWTS this season but his star backed out at the last minute.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Trailer for Step Up Revolution (aka Step Up 4) was released! The dancing looks sick!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCrlmPKGSiU


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Trailer for Step Up Revolution (aka Step Up 4) was released! The dancing looks sick!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCrlmPKGSiU


Unbelievable. Thanks so much for posting that.

One scene looked like LXD. Wonder if it was really them or just dress-alikes.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

From Wikipedia:

_Step Up: Revolution (also known as Step Up 4) is an upcoming American 3D dance film which will be produced by Step Up 3D director Jon Chu and directed by Scott Speer. It will be the fourth installment in the "Step Up" film series and is set to be released in theaters on July 27, 2012. It will star Kathryn McCormick from the sixth season of So You Think You Can Dance and will feature choreography by Travis Wall._

So yeah, with Jon Chu as director, I bet it's LXD.

Never heard of the male lead, Ryan Guzman. Apparently he's a model. We'll see if he can dance...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> _Step Up: Revolution (also known as Step Up 4) is an upcoming American 3D dance film which will be produced by Step Up 3D director Jon Chu and directed by Scott Speer. It will be the fourth installment in the "Step Up" film series and is set to be released in theaters on July 27, 2012. It will star Kathryn McCormick from the sixth season of So You Think You Can Dance and will feature choreography by Travis Wall._
> 
> So yeah, with Jon Chu as director, I bet it's LXD.
> 
> Never heard of the male lead, Ryan Guzman. Apparently he's a model. We'll see if he can dance...


I'd forgotten Kathryn was in that. I'm happy to see her get such a major role.

Hmm, yes. Jon Chu is a very big clue.

I might just fork over the $20 (ticket plus goodies) to go see this one in the theaters.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

This Thurs is season 9, right!? We probably need to make a new thread.

And still no idea how they're announcing who's cut each week?

Updated to add: OOPS, forgot we do have a Season 9 thread already. Link here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=112960.new;topicseen#new


----------

